# Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !!



## Mr Ted Bear

*Sunday 01/22/2006*

As promised, I will reveal the details of the Burn Burner in just a moment or so. But first, I have to give everyone a little "background" on a *"little problem"* we encountered in doing the shotout last evening.

I hope that everyone is current on the relationship between AZ Project of Japan, and XeVsion USA. Everyone should know that there was a discussion about the two companies, and why there was a price discrpency even after import duties etc was factored into XeVsion's pricing. 

Long story short, XeVision justified their price because they changed out the factory bulb, with a GE bulb; in XeVisions opinion, the GE bulb is a better bulb that the one offered by AZ Project . 

Well, a fellow CPF member got tired of hearing the BS, so he went out of his way, got an AZ bulb and sent it to me to compare with the GE bulb. AZ Project heard about what was going on, and ask this other CPF member, to ask me, NOT to post pictures of their bulb compared to the GE... they must have known their bulb didn't compare.

AZ Project, you need to work on your bulb.... I will not keep CPF members "in the dark" 





.


Now with regards to the Barn Burner.... 

XeRay using a Phillips DL50 overdirven with custom 75 watt ballast. XeVsion has has been doing this for a while in aircraft applications, they just put it in a hand held unit. They are working to reconfigure the batteries for longer run time.

Ome more thing... I kinda like the XeRay50 using the Phillips DL50 bulb






*Saturday 01/21/2006*
First, my thanks to mtnbkdad for assisting with tonights exercise.

Lets not waste time










Tonight we had the Costco HID, Polarion, X990, new NFA, XeRay 35 (two versions), XeRay 50 (three versions), Thor HID mod, and last and best, the Barn Burner (top left and lower right).

Just a little more to write, and full review tommorrow


----------



## mtbkndad

*Re: Barn Burner...*

Jeff,

I was glad I could help, thanks again for giving me a call tonight.

Sombody asked for a pic of the the person doing the shooting in the Superlights III thread so here it is for tonights shoot.

This is Mr Ted Bear himself shooting a shot of the Costco HID.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:
PS. The barn burner is Bright!


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Barn Burner...*

I must say Whoa! ! ! Great comparison photo shoot!


----------



## InfidelCastro

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

Wow!!! And a great yellowish sun colored beam too instead of that lame blue you see on so many HID's these days!! I'm impressed. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## CroMAGnet

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

WOW! Here we go again


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

Which ever light is on the bottom row along with the Barn Burner is in the same league, kind of hanging in there!!

I am ready for Pics of this "BarnBurner" (BB).


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

If I was in the advertising business, and asked to promote a light like this, I would find an old abandoned barn somewhere. Then paint a circle where the light hits with kerosene, and set off a bunch of hidden ignitors as this light was shining at the barn.

Imagine how effective the "exaggerated 'Barn Burner'" advertising would be for it !!!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

Can't wait to see the names associated with the above pictures. I will be checking out this thread tonight to get the full scoop. The Barn Burner 75 is nice indeed. Looking forward for pictures to gage relative size etc to the XeRay and the Polarion.

The pictures look like they go from dimmest to brightest. When you really look at the Barn Burner picture and the area surrounding the tree you can really start to appreciate its output compared to some of the other lights that are still close and more than likely more light than any of us really "need".

Curtis


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

Oh No! Here we go again. Lets see now, how can I get one of my special "discounts" on the BB??? Any ideas, Curtis?

I wonder if Pic 120 is the Polarion? Sort of a smallerish well defined spot.

I think the Costco HID is Pic 100, Pic 116 is XeRay 50 w/GE lamp, Pic 101 is Xeray 35 w/GE lamp, Pic 116 is XeRay 50 w/stock lamp and Pic 113 is XeRay 35 w/ stock lamp.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

Well BVH.... you could always reduce the head count in your signiture so that you can get a "discount" on the BB. There is also the thought of dropping your USL count down to 1.... I think you are getting 2 now right. 

I too have to reduce headcount. Won't be able to squeeze this by The Warden.... I have already depleted my "play" money on the Polarion. This one will need to come in way under radar or else I will be sent to solitary confinement for misconduct. Once the review and pricing are announced I will make a decision whether or not to be on the list and then will start posting in BST some things to provide me a "discount" off the price of the BB.  Hell maybe I can get a work bonus between now and then and deposit that money into the flashlight fund.  

Curtis


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

it's half time, so i decided to add the wide shots in the first post. nfa is middle seccond row, so it did ok; even beat one 50 watter


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

Mr. TB - You Teaser! A few of us are on the edge of our seats! How are my guesses above?


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

couple more hours.... this is the problem with being on the East coast when the reviewer is on the West coast.  It is already dark/night time here.

Curtis


----------



## mtbkndad

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

Mr Ted Bear is a teaser all right so I will let you all know the Barn Burner is well worth the wait. If you like spotlights it is just a beautiful thing to behold this marvel in use.   

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

 - Paul Newman's, to be specific. Very, Very good popcorn! Goes good with Orange Cream soda. Waitn for the show!

, Opps maybe a little too early for that!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*

Way to go XeVision and crew with the BB. Mr Ted Bear and Mtbkdad.... thanks again for this test.

I wonder how the 75 watt ballast and the battery setup effects the weight compared to the standard XeRay 50 at 5lbs 5.2 Ounces?

Also interested to know the amount of runtime associated with the new battery setup.

Curtis


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dan, are you going to produce the Barn Burner for general sales? Will you offer a group buy on the customized Barn Burner? I'd be in on one if you do.

How is DL50 availability. I thought they we no longer produced?


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I am in as well for a BB providing the weight haven't jumped too much and the runtime is acceptable.

Curtis


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID*



cue003 said:


> Way to go XeVision and crew with the BB. Mr Ted Bear and Mtbkdad.... thanks again for this test.
> 
> I wonder how the 75 watt ballast and the battery setup effects the weight compared to the standard XeRay 50 at 5lbs 5.2 Ounces?
> 
> Also interested to know the amount of runtime associated with the new battery setup. Curtis


 
The unit will weigh only the additional added by 3-4 Li-Ion cells or a few more ounces. With existing battery pack run time of about an hour or so. With the upgraded pack we expect 90 minutes run time. We will be about 6-8 weeks before we will be ready with production. We have not decided on a GB yet and also have not established pricing yet. The same housing etc is used only the ballast internals (ballast case identical) and bulb is changed.


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dan, thanks for the added info. I'll be looking forward to seeing this product come to market!


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



BVH said:


> Dan, are you going to produce the Barn Burner for general sales? Will you offer a group buy on the customized Barn Burner? I'd be in on one if you do.
> 
> How is DL50 availability. I thought they we no longer produced?


 
The DL-50 has not been manufactured for a number of years, but there is still a limited supply. We are working to get a duplicate product made for us by GE. We have a very close relationship with their product development team and engineering.


----------



## ddaadd

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

:huh2:

Is this Superlights III.a ?? Holy Smokings. Find me a barn and burn that sucker

down! Things just keep getting better for our lust of lumens. Are we closing in on the Sleeper here??:wow: :goodjob:


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Yeah, I'd also love to get "dibs on a GB" if you decide to give us a deal. That is amazing the difference between the GE and AZ bulbs....I can see the reason they were concerned....but now they can fix it.

So the BB would look basically the same as the XeRay shown in the review pix below?





http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/hid2/group1.jpg


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

The barn burner is very nice, although I'm more impressed by the DL50 bulb than the 75W power mode.

XeVision,
Does the ballast have two power modes? If it's 35W low/75W high then I would seriously consider it over the Rayzorbeam.

I really like the DL50. It’s both much brighter and produces a much nicer beam pattern and colour than the GE bulb. About time a comparison was done. The spec sheet said that it puts out more lumens/W than the standard Philips 85122, but I didn't know if it was true. Since it's so much better than the GE bulb why did you say the only difference was the lifetime? What was the reason for choosing the DL50 over the GE? Is the GE unable to run at 75W? Do you know if the DL50 can be pushed any further, say 100W?

Are there any plans to sell the bulb and ballast separately? It would go real nice in a Lightforce Blitz.

Is the ballast the same as your 50W ballast only configured to run at 75W instead of 50W? My understanding is that automotive ballasts drive the bulb at 75W during warm-up to decrease the warm-up time and increase the useable light output during warm-up. Is this ballast the same as a normal 35W ballast, only it doesn’t drop down from 75W to 35W after the bulb has warmed up, or does it drive the bulb even higher than 75W during warm-up?

Mr. Ted Bear,
Comparing the AZ bulb to the GE bulb isn't totally fair because the AZ bulb is the 6000K version which is less efficient than the 4100K version. Look here to see the difference. However, the difference isn’t huge, and the AZ bulb has an inferior beam pattern so it's clearly an inferior bulb.


----------



## markdi

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

must be a 75 watt ballast driving a phillips dl50

where can I buy the 75 watt ballast ?


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Why couldn't you just run the existing bulb with the 75w ballast? Wouldn't that work?

I hope you guys can get 90min plus out of the design. That coupled with the new reflector down the road to elimate the donut hole at wide focus would be perfect.

Curtis


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

That Guy

Difference in color temperature noted, but the differece in performance is much greater than what is caused by different color temperature bulbs.

A few weeks ago when I had the14 Razors to play with, one of the things I did compare was the difference in output from the different color temp bulbs. To make sure things were as fair as possible what I did was switch bulbs using the same body (ballast, battery, reflector). Do you see that much difference in output ?


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Thanks Mr Ted Bear for the comparison between the Rayzor bulbs, I've wondered how the two bulbs compared. The difference isn't as great as I thought it would be, but it is there if you look at the tree to the left behind the main tree.

The problem with the AZ bulb isn't just the lumens, but the beam pattern. It is flood like compared to the other bulbs, so the arc envelope construction and electrode positioning must be dodgy.


----------



## Lando

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

depending on price I would be interested in a 75w ballast and bulb


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

QUOTE=That_Guy *XeVision in blue*

XeVision,
Does the ballast have two power modes? If it's 35W low/75W high then I would seriously consider it over the Rayzorbeam. *Not yet, we may have 35/50 and/or 50/75 in a few months though.*

I really like the DL50. It’s both much brighter and produces a much nicer beam pattern and colour than the GE bulb. About time a comparison was done. The spec sheet said that it puts out more lumens/W than the standard Philips 85122, but I didn't know if it was true. Since it's so much better than the GE bulb *(I don't agree "so much better" for 50 watt applications)* why did you say the only difference was the lifetime? *It is also 3X more money.* What was the reason for choosing the DL50 over the GE?* life and 75 watt operation and general availibility.* Is the GE unable to run at 75W? *Not if you want a decent life.* Do you know if the DL50 can be pushed any further, say 100W? *80 watts or higher requires forced air suplemental cooling. We are ONLY going to offer the DL-50 on the 75 watt units.*

Are there any plans to sell the bulb and ballast separately? It would go real nice in a Lightforce Blitz. *Not sure yet but will be available as an upgrade.*

Is the ballast the same as your 50W ballast only configured to run at 75W instead of 50W? *No it is not, but the same size and external package*. My understanding is that automotive ballasts drive the bulb at 75W during warm-up to decrease the warm-up time and increase the useable light output during warm-up. Is this ballast the same as a normal 35W ballast, only it doesn’t drop down from 75W to 35W after the bulb has warmed up, or does it drive the bulb even higher than 75W during warm-up? *well over 100 watts.*


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeVision said:


> QUOTE=That_Guy *XeVision in blue*
> 
> XeVision,
> Does the ballast have two power modes? If it's 35W low/75W high then I would seriously consider it over the Rayzorbeam. *Not yet, we may have 35/50 and/or 50/75 in a few months though.*
> 
> .........snip.........



a 50/75 combo in this form factor would be just about perfect.

Curtis


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Thanks for the help XeVision!

*Q: Does the ballast have two power modes? A: Not yet, we may have 35/50 and/or 50/75 in a few months though.*
35/75 would be more useful than 35/50 or 50/75. If you could offer that I would imagine there would be a lot if interest. It would offer the best of both worlds: great runtime with the option of monster output!

*Q:I really like the DL50. It’s both much brighter and produces a much nicer beam pattern and colour than the GE bulb. A: I don't agree "so much better" for 50 watt applications*
It is somewhat subjective I guess, but from the picture it has more throw, a wider illumination area, more even illumination, sharper edges (a plus for me, although others would consider this a disadvantage), and more uniform colour. To me the difference between the 50W GE and the 50W DL50 is roughly the same as the difference between the 50W DL50 and the 75W DL50.

*A: It is also 3X more money.*
While that sounds like a lot, if you look at the extra cost relative to the entire 50W light the DL50 only an extra 30%, which I'd imagine some people would be willing to pay for the advantages offered by the DL50.

*Q: Do you know if the DL50 can be pushed any further, say 100W? A:80 watts or higher requires forced air suplemental cooling. We are ONLY going to offer the DL-50 on the 75 watt units.*
Mark at AE Light said the same thing, looks like we won't get a 100W HID anytime soon. 

Mr. Ted Bear,
Could you please do a beam shot comparison between the Ken 4 and the barn burner. It would be nice to see how it compares to the current king of self contained monsters. I'm pretty sure the Ken 4 will still be brighter, but I doubt the barn burner will be far behind, especially as the Ken 4's batteries wear down!


----------



## MSI

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I also wote for 35/75 combo.

I hardly see any difference in brightness between GE bulb and DL50, but I like the beam of the DL50 best, but not enough to pay 3x as much for it.

Btw, if there is room to add more cells to the battery pack, why wasn't that done to begin with? Longer runtime on 35W and 50W models would be a competitive advantage. Get as many cells in there as you can!


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

*XeVision in Blue*

QUOTE=MSI I also wote for 35/75 combo. *Cant underdrive the DL-50 that much, bad for it, life will suffer if driven at 35 watts much if it will even stay lit. We do not consider that a viable option. We will most likely offer 35/50 and 50/75 using the DL-50 on the 50/75. We could use the GE D2 for 35/75 but the life of the bulb would greatly suffer and it would not perform nearly as well as DL-50 at 75 watts. I think we will work with what I have stated.*

I hardly see any difference in brightness between GE bulb and DL50, but I like the beam of the DL50 best, but not enough to pay 3x as much for it. *Agreed.*

Btw, if there is room to add more cells to the battery pack, why wasn't that done to begin with? Longer runtime on 35W and 50W models would be a competitive advantage. Get as many cells in there as you can! *The light was originally designed as a 35 watt, then upgraded to 50 watt. We wanted to use the same battery for standardization. *


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I think most here will be looking for a GB of the BB setup in 6-8 weeks if you can work that out. 

I'm also pretty impressed at the Polarion's performance in those shots on page one vs. the XeRay 50 W GE/DL50. 

Imagine if Polarion put out a 50W setup.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

For those of us that were in the first (Current XeVision) group buy, could we just buy a BB balast and bulb and live with the hour run-time???


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> For those of us that were in the first (Current XeVision) group buy, could we just buy a BB balast and bulb and live with the hour run-time???


 
Yes that will probably be an option for the upgrade. Only GB purchaseres for 50 watt will be entitled to this special offer. I have not decided yet if I will offer a GB on the 75 watt.


----------



## Sway

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dan,

Just wanting to make my interest know like *That Guy* I’m game for a 75W ballast and DL50 or equivalent lamp if they become available. 

I do have one question maybe you or someone else can try and clear up. I have read two different spec’s of the arc gap size on the DL50 lamp one was 4.2mm like a D2S and another was larger, any idea at to what it is?

Later
Kelly


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Sway said:


> Dan, Just wanting to make my interest know like *That Guy* I’m game for a 75W ballast and DL50 or equivalent lamp if they become available.
> 
> I do have one question maybe you or someone else can try and clear up. I have read two different spec’s of the arc gap size on the DL50 lamp one was 4.2mm like a D2S and another was larger, any idea at to what it is?


 
The arc gap is slightly smaller 3.9mm The arc chamber is significantly larger though, probably about double the volume.

BTW the BB puts out between *8,500 and 9,000 lumens*, that is what the bulb produces driven at 75 watts.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Well Dan, I know you said you haven't made up your mind on the groub buy yet but there seems to be at least 6+ people so far that would be in for the 50/75W version with new battery configuration and DL50....

*LIST MOVED CLOSE TO BOTTOM OF THREAD *

Please seriously consider the group buy for the 50/75w version..... PLEASE.

Curtis


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Shame about not being able to run the DL50 at 35W. I thought it would be fine since I thought it was just a D2S with a thicker envelope and tougher construction.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



That_Guy said:


> Shame about not being able to run the DL50 at 35W. I thought it would be fine since I thought it was just a D2S with a thicker envelope and tougher construction.


 
We need more power, Scotty.....Aye Cap'n.

BTW, on that proposed GB, it sounds like XeV is saying that an upgrade for it to work with a 75W ballast is guaranteed for those getting the 50W model. I think you would need the new battery, 75W ballast, and new DL50 bulb....not sure how much that upgrade will run.


----------



## Wasabi

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> *Sunday 01/22/2006*
> 
> 
> Well, a fellow CPF member got tired of hearing the BS, so he went out of his way, got an AZ bulb and sent it to me to compare with the GE bulb. AZ Project heard about what was going on, and ask this other CPF member, to ask me, NOT to post pictures of their bulb compared to the GE... they must have known their bulb didn't compare.
> 
> AZ Project, you need to work on your bulb.... I will not keep CPF members "in the dark"



Yes, it's (partly?) true. I couldn't get 4,200K Korean bulb and 6,000K bulb from AZ Project. So, I sent my own 6,000K bulb to Mr. Ted Bear. (I didn't have 4,200K extra bulb, because most of japanese customer prefer 6,000K or 8,000K rather than 4,200K. Most popular bin# of Luxeon is X0 or Y0, not W0.)

I'd like to make the point clear. I never want to put the truth in the dark. Everyone must know the truth. I should provide best bulb to my customers in Japan. Therefore, I sent my bulb to Mr Ted Bear.

At first, AZ Project agreed to provide Korean 4,200K and 6,000K bulbs for this test. Then, AZ Project's position became difficult to provide them to me, because chief designer didn't want comparison. AZ Project stood between chief designer and me, and couldn't move.

The chief designer afraid that another problem came up. Either XeVision or Japanese dealers would be unhappy by test result.

Actually we (Japanese dealers) heard and believed Korean bulb is the best and selling 50W HID light with Korean bulb as the "Best" 50W HID light. And all the Japanese customers believed so.

Therefore I thought I must send Korean 50 W bulb for the test to unveil best bulb combination for Taiwanese 50W HID light.

As I saw the test result, I will ask Dan to provide GE bulb for Japanese customers. (Probably it will be option at reasonable price.)

Thank you Mr Ted Bear!

Wasabi


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> Well Dan, I know you said you haven't made up your mind on the groub buy yet but there seems to be at least 6+ people so far that would be in for the 50/75W version with new battery configuration and DL50....
> 
> cue003
> bvh
> sway
> that_guy
> LuxLuther
> MSI
> Lando
> 
> Please seriously consider the group buy for the 50/75w version,PLEASE


 
The first offering will be straight 75 watt in about 2 months. It will be probably 4-6 months before we offer a switching 50/75 watt version. *IF* I decide to offer a GB on this, which do you want? 

I believe, We will do both 35/50 watt and 50/75 at about the same time. BTW, Only the straight 75 or the 50/75 will be available with the DL50 bulb.

I will not make this GB decision for at least 1 month maybe 2.


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

For me, Brightness is Most important. As long as we're talking approximately 60 min of run time for the fixed 75 watt machine, I would want only the fixed 75 watt ballast. If I had a switcher, it'd be nice but chances are I'm only going to run it on high.


----------



## HighLight

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Glad that bulb issue is finally put to rest  

and I've learned three things from all of this:

1. Dan knows his HID
2. Dan knows his HID and
3. Dan knows his HID

We await the 50/75 watt "Barn Burner"! (did I really read that right?..8500+ lumens?)


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Please, lets get a consensus (Vote) on this position. Hey all please chime in on this. 50/75 switching or staight 75 watt.


----------



## HighLight

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

If I had a choice between 50/75 or straight 75 I would choose the 50/75 watt version..why wouldn't I?


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I am fine with either. It looks like of the small sample, most have voiced a 50/75 opinion which I am totally fine with. I'm just happy to be in this process and possible GB and will go along with the majority.


----------



## Lando

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I would not mind having the straight 75w version as 90 min runtime is long enough for me.


----------



## JimH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

50/75 would be nice if the delivery time and costs are the same, otherwise I'd go for the straight 75.

Staight 75 is how I'll probably use it 80 - 90 % of the time anyway.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

My position is the brighter the better....so 75W....but the other 50/75 option gets to 75W also. If straight 75W is most cost effective, that would be my preference. Also, if this is a go....I would prefer this rather than the other GB requiring the updated equipment.

I think most of us would be willing to put a payment on this to lock it in.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I too wouldn't mind the straight 75W version. I will use it that way 90% of the time. Since the 50/75 is so far out (4-6 months), I would rather have the "regular" full blown 75W with 90+ min runtime if possible. 

I am greedy... I want brightness, runtime, cheap price (relative) and I want it now.  or in 4-6 weeks instead of 4-6 months. 

Thanks.
Curtis


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

What Cue said. Delivery sooner than later is desired. I'd be willing to put something down on it now also if that helps.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Man, 8500-9000 bulb lumens....  

That should be around 6300 "torch" lumens, which is 10.5 times greater than a Surefire M6!! (Assuming that the M6 is 600 lumens)  

You know those pics really dont do its justice, I bet this sucker is a real WOW light!!

I'm glad to be on this GB for the 50W!! 

Cheers to Dan of XeVision! :rock:


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> I too wouldn't mind the straight 75W version. I will use it that way 90% of the time. Since the 50/75 is so far out (4-6 months), I would rather have the "regular" full blown 75W with 90+ min runtime if possible.
> 
> I am greedy... I want brightness, runtime, cheap price (relative) and I want it now. or in 4-6 weeks instead of 4-6 months. Thanks. Curtis


 
An established common law of business says:

1. You can get a low price.

2. You can get high quality.

3. You can get it quickly.

You can only get 2 of the 3 together, never all three. You loose on one of the three. Quality suffers if you get fast delivery and price. Price suffers if you get quality and fast delivery. Delivery speed suffers if you get price and quality. Make up your minds guys LOL.


----------



## Floating Spots

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

But of course, customers demand all three! :shrug:


----------



## cmacclel

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Straight 75 for me as it will be cheaper.


Mac


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

straight 75w seems to be the prevailing choice. so full steam ahead there.  


Curtis


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Wow! Waiting for more on this HID Spotlight. Am truly interested. . .


----------



## MrWonderful1961

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Please count me in for the GB including earnest-money or pre-pay if it will help.

As far as which configuration, if they were both on the shelf and the same price, the 50/75 would be my choice. That NOT being the case, the straight 75 is fine (boating season is close at hand ;- )

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dan, if you build it, they will come. 

The list is growing ... with people willing to put a deposit for purchase. You gotta do a group buy when you see that level of interest. 

Curtis


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Sounds incredible, but I am a bit let down by the waterproofing issue ... I mean ... such a superb have-it-all-and-stomp-the-competition light and then it isn't waterproof ...argh!
Can't this new version made be waterproof? and I'd be in like hell :devil: !
bernie


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Bernie, good point. This could be a perfect time for XeVision and team to increase their waterproofing with the 75w model. It may delay the light a little longer but it would be a great added feature. Maybe also a protective covering on the switch so you don't have accidental turn on when it is not in the case and something bumps it.

Curtis


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I think this is an important issue for all those who want to use this thing ... imagine ... doing SAR, but only in good weather? Or accidently dropping it in a puddle and the light dies?
Inacceptable for such a piece of equipment IMHO.

And while I am on it ... some protective rubber bumpers wouldn't hurt either! 

XeVision ... :thumbsup: ... I applaud you for your envolvement here and your willingness to listen to us 

bernie


----------



## cmacclel

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

The Light is certified for High pressure spray. This was in the original Group Buy Thread.

Quote

"Unit is water and dust resistant Tested to rating (high pressure spray)"


IP Ratings can be found here. The XeVision is IP-66


http://www.rlws.com/lit/load-cells/IP_ratings.html


Mac


----------



## mtbkndad

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Below is a link to a better description of the JIS ratings and procedures.

Strong Jets are used in JIS 6 waterproof testing from all directions.
If high pressure spray was mentioned this is probably the test that was being done.
XeVision can clarify this. 
If JIS 6 is what was referred to, I would personally have no trouble using the XeVision in very foul weather.
I sent Dan an email after the test complimenting the overall design and ease of maintenance that has been built into this product. 

I would not throw it like a Rayzorbeam, but I do not think a drop will kill it and as I mentioned before if it passed JIS 6 I would definitely not be concerned with bad weather.

On another note there was more of a difference between the three configurations in the park then the pictures can show. The difference was pretty evenly stepped from a 50Xe/GE to 50Xe/DL50 to 75Xe/DL50. All three were quite bright so the difference is really between three different levels of enough light to see across that part of the park.

I would be happy to own any of the configurations.
However, financial commitments and a good size business equipment purchase to start the new year will keep me from any of them.
Those of you purchasing these lights, you are getting a really nice product
from someone who has proven himself to be honest and knowledgeable in this field.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/water-proof.html

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Archangel

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

How much longer would run-time be at 50w if you went 50/75? Unless it's slight, i would want the option.


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Kiessling said:


> I think this is an important issue for all those who want to use this thing ... imagine ... doing SAR, but only in good weather? Or accidently dropping it in a puddle and the light dies?
> Inacceptable for such a piece of equipment IMHO.
> 
> And while I am on it ... some protective rubber bumpers wouldn't hurt either!
> 
> XeVision ... ... I applaud you for your envolvement here and your willingness to listen to us bernie


 
*Unit is water and dust resistant Tested to IP-66 rating (high pressure spray) With just a very small amount of black or clear silicone use in just a few strategic mating surface locations and then reassembly and some Scuba divers (silicone?) grease (for adjustable focus head to lubricate O-ring seal and focus adjuster slots) This unit can easily be made truely waterproof for the long term. This could be done in just an hour or 2 without affecting the finished appearance of the unit.* 
I am hoping to do the rubber bumper thing soon, it will be easily retro'd and cheap. I am also working on switch guard, reflector changes etc.

How much longer would run-time be at 50w if you went 50/75? Unless it's slight, i would want the option. 
*Current battery 90-95 min 50 watt and about 60-65 min at 75 watt. New battery is expected to be 80-90 min at 75 watt 110-120 min at 50 watts.*


----------



## CroMAGnet

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

EDIT: deleted, old irrelevent reply.


----------



## tdurand

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'd be happy with 75. Brighter the better. Lookin forward to gettin it.


----------



## Frank C.

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Gotta say, I'd be interested in one of these, too...


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

the wanted list keeps growing. We are up over 10 now I believe. I hope I didn't miss anyone who is interested in making a purchase if XeVision decideds to do a GB for the Barn Burner.

*LIST MOVED CLOSE TO BOTTOM OF THREAD *

Curtis


----------



## larryk

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

You can also add me to the list.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I grabbed the last GB he just did, and plan on getting the ballast and light upgrade when available. I'm not convinced that the straight 75W GB will happen...but I support the idea of it for the rest of you.


----------



## MikeF

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I would be very interested as well.


----------



## Luminous

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I was going to order an AZ project from Japan, I think I will hold until I get more info. on the 75W version.
I would be interested in 75W only if runtime is at least 90+min. 50/75W would be much better, but it depends on how much more money it is and lead time?
- 4-5 month is too long for me but would mind paying a little extra for the 50/75W.
I could be interested in a longer runtime 50W too if it was available soon and the price difference is resonable (from the standard).
Any chance the price difference between the versions could be quantify, assuming relatively short lead time (2-3 month)?
From memory the Standard XeRay (50W, Small batterie) is selling for less than $600, is it?
Any thoughts on a quick change batterie system for the XeRay? It could be a nice option.


----------



## ShortArc

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

50/75W or 75W either one would work for me. 

Interested in a group buy? Absolutely.

Willem.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

*IMPORTANT NOTICE*​
Reluctantly, I have bad news for those involved in the POLARION GROUP BUY here


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Per Kiesslings request, taken elsewhere!


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Please continue this discussion in the appropriate groupbuy thread as it is off-topic here. Thanx.
bernhard


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Put me down for either a 50/75W or strait 75W, though I'd prefer the 50/75W but whatever.


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

If anyone's interested the Philips DL50 is available on eBay for only $99! If 10 or more are ordered the price is only $85 which is the same as the GE bulb! I've started a thread here.


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



That_Guy said:


> If anyone's interested the Philips DL50 is available on eBay for only $99! If 10 or more are ordered the price is only $85 which is the same as the GE bulb! I've started a thread here.


 
Read my comments also on this DL50 thread.


----------



## markdi

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

sounds like a great deal on the dl50.

now how much for one of yout 75 watt ballasts ?


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



markdi said:


> sounds like a great deal on the dl50.
> 
> now how much for one of your 75 watt ballasts ?


 
Depends if that is all your buying. Also we wont sell just the ballast until we start the production line rolling. That will be 2-4 months.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

just want to keep my list fresh and in view of XeVision.... 

*LIST MOVED CLOSE TO BOTTOM OF THREAD *

--


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



markdi said:


> sounds like a great deal on the dl50.
> 
> now how much for one of yout 75 watt ballasts ?



Ditto. I would be interested in just the bulb and ballast thanks. Time to make a super HID Blitz! :devil:


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> just want to keep my list fresh and in view of XeVision....
> --


 
cue003 keep up the good work, you may just get what you want if you keep this up.


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

cue003, you can add my name to that list as well.  

I'd be in for a 50/75 or straight 75. I think I'd actually prefer the latter.

-DF


----------



## k-2

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Curtis, Dan,

Count me in for a straight 75W, if the price is right.

:thanks: 
k-2


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Go Curtis!! Rah! Rah!! Rah!!! 20 and counting!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



BVH said:


> Go Curtis!! Rah! Rah!! Rah!!! 18 and counting!



I am hoping the more committed buyers we have the lower we can drive the price. It has worked in other group buys so maybe XeVision can help us all benefit with this great sale/opportunity for the Barn Burner.

By the way, I will take an extra DL50 bulb with my order when/if that time comes.

*LIST MOVED CLOSE TO BOTTOM OF THREAD *


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Extra bulb for BVH, please.

20 Lights and counting, Dan!!


----------



## tdurand

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'll take and extra bulb too.


----------



## Steve77

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Count me in for one, whichever version becomes available for GB is fine. Boy, tax refunds are good.
EDIT: Oh yeah and an extra bulb too.


----------



## bobbo

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Please put me on the list w/extra bulb


----------



## moonkat

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

You guys are shameless....
Here's a guy, XeVision, the quintessential flashaholic, experienced and knowledgeable, with a great product to share and he gets dissed the first weeks of his participation offering the XeRay 35/50w. 

His product receives lukewarm review in the SLIII and he has to put up with slights from AZ promoters et al.

Then comes SLIIIb and the BB .... not to mention the Polarion complications ... now he's "Lord of the BB" !!! Last I read, there is no 75w GB. I think you guys need to suck up a little more; nah, a lot more. The guy's been too gracious.

Me, I've got no dog in this fight, I just recognized the XeRay value from the beginning 

... boy, that Yellow Tail Shiraz is great stuff....it was a great week (I mean the wine) !!

cheers


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Oh yeah, add an extra bulb for me too.  

-DF


----------



## k-2

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Curtis, Dan,

Looks like everyone is standing in line not only for for the yet-to-be-offered
light, but also for the yet-to-be-offered extra bulb. Since apparently this
bulb is no longer being produced, I guess you had better put me down for
a yet-to-be-offered extra bulb too.

:thanks: 
k-2


----------



## ChrisDallas

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Count me in for a straight 75W, I will also take an extra DL50 bulb with my order please.

cue003 (+ extra bulb)
bvh (+ extra bulb)
sway
that_guy
LuxLuther (bulb/ballast only)
MSI
Lando (bulb/ballast only)
CHC
MrWonderful1961
Unenlightened
tdurand (+ extra bulb)
Frank C.
LarryK
MikeF
ShortArc
LaserCrazy
DFiorentino (+ extra bulb)
K-2
Steve77 (+ extra bulb)
Bobbo (+ extra bulb)
ChrisDallas (+ extra bulb)


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'd take an extra bulb too.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

*LIST CLOSE TO BOTTOM OF THREAD *


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dan, is production still looking to be the "6-8 weeks" you cited about a week ago?


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

How much money are we talking about here? Any ball park figures for the BB 75W?

AlexGT


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Well I am guessing it will be more than the XeRay 50 which was $570 plus shipping. Hopefully it won't be too much more but I guess we will have to wait for XeVision to disclose that information. 

*The group buy is not a go yet... this is just an interest list and hopefully XeVision will see that there is enough interest and actually agree to the group buy. * We all have our fingers and toes crossed here so hopefully Xevision takes notice and helps us out.

Curtis


----------



## PeterB

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'm in for one (+extra bulb), depending on the price.


----------



## Luminous

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I would get one plus one extra bulb, if the price is right.


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



BVH said:


> Dan, is production still looking to be the "6-8 weeks" you cited about a week ago?


 
Not going to develop a GB price until I decide to offer one. Yes, 6-8 weeks is a good estimate.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Well, when you do, here is the interested list.  If we are willing to pay half up front to reserve a spot, would it help you lean more towards offering a GB price?

*LIST MOVED CLOSE TO BOTTOM OF THREAD *


Ok, we should be all caught up now.

Curtis


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> Well, when you do, here is the interested list.  If we are willing to pay half up front to reserve a spot, would it help you lean more towards offering a GB price?


 
I should be able to provide an update on timing for availibility and a decision on if I will do a XeRay BB-75 Group Buy after the Shot Show. I plan to be there Friday and Saturday.


----------



## JimH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> Well, when you do, here is the interested list.  If we are willing to pay half up front to reserve a spot, would it help you lean more towards offering a GB price?



Curtis, we already knew you were nuts. Now we know you are shameless as well :laughing:


----------



## jeffroalpha700

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I would be up for the group buy of the 50/75W and an extra DL50 bulb.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HummerGuyInFL

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Count me in, depending on final price of course. Prefer the 50/75 but I'll take the straight 75 as well.


----------



## NextLight

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Am interested, depending on final price of course. I don't own an HID, but am interested in one. Prefer the 50/75 but I would take the straight 75. Prefer 4000K-4700K color temps.


----------



## Lunarmodule

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I just spotted this thread, havent been around much in this section for a while, no suprise to see my good friend Curtis taking a leading role here with his profound enthusiasm for acquiring a true photon cannon. I was unimpressed with the results of the 50W contenders in the shootout, but 75W makes me sit bolt upright and assume drool with want mode, so please add me to the interest list. Spare bulb natch. The beamshots were an eye opener!

Switchable would of course be desirable to extend runtime on demand, but straight 75W is more than acceptable. I might have missed this from skimming the earlier posts, but I did catch a bit about Dan mentioning an upgraded battery with substantially more runtime, will that be 4-6 months away or would the larger battery be possible with the 4-6 week away version. If the newer larger battery were possible, that puts even more push towards straight 75W. Even without, 60-65 minutes is VERY generous for that kind of output, on par with my x990 and more than twice as bright.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Steve (Lunarmodule), my man... I knew it wouldn't be long before you popped up. If the GB would have started you would have quickly received an email from me to alert you.  

As I am sure you know, we are still in the "requesting" a GB stage. Nothing official yet.

* LIST MOVED CLOSE TO END OF THREAD

Just to keep the thread short, I have gone back thru and editited all the previous posts to remove the lists. This should reduce some scrolling for folks. 

Curtis


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

25 lights and 2 "upgrade" kits! WOW! Hope Dan is feeling at least a little "pressure"!


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I would be interested in a BB w/extra bulb, pending more info.


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



BVH said:


> 25 lights and 2 "upgrade" kits! WOW! Hope Dan is feeling at least a little "pressure"!


 
*Just a "little".*


----------



## Andreas

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I am in also!!


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

29 lights and 5 "upgrade" kits! WOW! Just a wee bit more pressure! I can see that pressure gauge just starting to peg! I was wondering where Andreas was! Its about time!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* LIST MOVED CLOSE TO BOTTOM OF THREAD


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

That is a damn impressive list.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I know this probably doesnt count, but....

I am definatley going to buy an upgrade kit when it becomes availible, for I'm in the original 50w group buy already. :rock: 

So I guess, you can just put me down like this: "75w ballast & bulb upgrade kit" or something like that....

:thanks:


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Might as well put me on the list too for an upgrade to my 50w from the first group buy (bulb, 75w ballast and expanded battery). Don't forget, extra bulbs are available RIGHT NOW in a special group buy! Look for "Barn Burner Bulbs". That GB will end on 2/10/06.


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



RalphRussell said:


> Might as well put me on the list too for an upgrade to my 50w from the first group buy (bulb, 75w ballast and expanded battery). Don't forget, extra bulbs are available RIGHT NOW in a special group buy! Look for "Barn Burner Bulbs". That GB will end on 2/10/06.


 
Just for the numbers why don't you add me to the list. Every little bit will help in convincing Dan to do the GB.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeVision said:


> Just for the numbers why don't you add me to the list. Every little bit will help in convincing Dan to do the GB.




:huh2: 
Uhhhggghhh, i thought you were dan?!?

:nana:


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'm interested in this too. 

Is the bulb life or fragility the reason for the people looking to get an extra or is it just the "boy scout" in you?

-LT


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeVision said:


> Just for the numbers why don't you add me to the list. Every little bit will help in convincing Dan to do the GB.

































The bulbs are not manufactured anymore. Get'em while you can!


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



RalphRussell said:


> The bulbs are not manufactured anymore. Get'em while you can!




Ah, then I'd better line up for an extra bulb too since that really "makes" the light.

Thanks for the info.
-LT


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> :huh2:
> Uhhhggghhh, i thought you were dan?!?
> 
> :nana:


 
*I am, just thought I'd add a little levity to the situation. LOL*


----------



## PGP

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Well If Dan is in, count me in also!  

But I am in for the upgrade kit when it becomes availible, I'm also in the original 50w group buy already like PoliceScannerMan & RalphRussell.

Patrick


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeVision said:


> *I am, just thought I'd add a little levity to the situation. LOL*



:lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign:


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I ll be set for one as well if the price is right. (+ extra bulb please)
 The barn, the barn,the barn is on fire


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dan, can I get the same discount you're getting?

Looks like 30 lights and 6 kits now. Oh, and Dan's light makes 31! A little birdie from Utah told me that 30 lights was the magic number for a GB to materialize? But it flew off before I could ask any questions. But looks like we're "over the hill" on this one. Can't wait!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* LIST MOVED CLOSE TO THE BOTTOM OF THREAD

Curtis


----------



## Mad Maxabeam

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Im in:

bulb, 75w ballast and expanded battery - upgrade


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

The list has reached over 30.
I see alot of people can talk the talk. We'll see who walks the walk when Dan announces the price for the BB Group Buy.  

The 50w GB was $570.00. Lets just do proportion math, shall we? The 75W is 50% more watts than the 50W. So $570 x 1.5= *$855* _That is just an educated guess, based on dollar per watt._

Are all of you guys really gonna pay that much?? :naughty: 

Dan said, *In light of retail on the 75 watt being $1,000-1,200*,

and the retail for the 50W is $895.00, GB price $570.00so the GB discount was $325.00

So that discount ($325) carried to the GB for the BB ($1000.00-$1200.00) 


That would make the GroupBuy Price for the BB anywhere from $675-$875.

DISCLAIMER: _Now these are all guesses to what you might expect to pay, this has nothing to do with what Dan has said. This is just mathmatical guesses from the first group buy. so dont even pay attention to this. Forget you ever read it._


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I don't think of it as a simple "50% increase in Watts = 50% increase in price". Most of the light remains unchanged from the 50 Watt version. But this is only my guess. I'm not a business person. 

I'll be first in line - if Curtis doesn't beat me to it. Well, as long as I'm on-line when and if Dan creates the "GB" thread.


----------



## XeVision

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> The list has reached over 30.
> I see alot of people can talk the talk. We'll see who walks the walk when Dan announces the price for the BB Group Buy.
> That would make the GroupBuy Price for the BB anywhere from $675-$875.


 
Thats some darn good estimating PSM. You've nailed the window. If we go ahead with this we will establish a minimum quantity for the GB to occur of 20 to 30 units, TBD later.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



BVH said:


> I don't think of it as a simple "50% increase in Watts = 50% increase in price". Most of the light remains unchanged from the 50 Watt version. But this is only my guess. I'm not a business person.
> 
> I'll be first in line - if Curtis doesn't beat me to it. Well, as long as I'm on-line when and if Dan creates the "GB" thread.



See disclaimer!  :lolsign:


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah...PSM, I saw your disclaimer - so I used one too. I ain't no dummmmiey!! Actually, the % off of list for the 50 Watt is 36.31 so following that logic, we'd have a range of $637 - $764 - but all this doesn't amount to a hill of beans cause its not my deal! Hows that for a disclaimer! :nana: 

(All of the above said with tongue in cheek and a grin from ear to ear - in case you could't tell) :nana:


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



> I don't think of it as a simple "50% increase in Watts = 50% increase in price". Most of the light remains unchanged from the 50 Watt version.



Of course because of the bulb availability this will be kind of a one off item that ceases to exist once the supply of bulbs has depleted. It also means that it will be difficult to support for the same reason. 

That's why, as suggested above, it would seem to be a good idea to pick up an extra bulb just in case. It would not be fun to really start using and enjoying this light and pop a bulb only to find out it can't be made to perform the same again.


-LT


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Here is to hoping that Dan stays on the low end of the price range and low end of the number required for GB to be a go. Either way, I am confirmed for purchase. C O N F I R M E D!!!

Curtis


----------



## SMM

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'am in on the upgrade bulb and ballast as soon as it becomes available.I was in on the last group by for the 50 watt. Hope the price is resonable.


----------



## MikeF

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Please add an extra bulb for me.


----------



## J_Oei

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

upgrade for me (I'm on the regular XeVision list)


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Yep, you can consider me as an absolute _*CONFIRMED*_ buyer as well!

 
-DF


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Another Red-Hot Confirmation DFiorentino? And your sig line states: "*. . .must stop spending money!*" He he he. . .Then again, flashaholics certainly can't get enough "flash-a-hol" eh?

Enjoy!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* LIST AT BOTTOM


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

37 Purchasers

--30 lights complete (17 with 1 extra bulb)
--- 7 upgrade kits
--- 4 "*" means Absolutely confirmed to purchase


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

BVH, I figured you wouldn't mind if i counted you in as CONFIRMED to purchase. 

Thanks for the count update. 

Curtis


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Curtis I Absolutely CONFIRMED when I said I'd be the first in line - unless you beat me to it!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



BVH said:


> Curtis I Absolutely CONFIRMED when I said I'd be the first in line - unless you beat me to it!



Got ya.

I believe that this 75w ballast and bulb combo is about the highest we can go at this overall size of a light. Like XeVision said anything higher than 75w etc requires additional cooling and I don't forsee that happening in this size light. 

This will be the brightest light for its size/weight/runtime for a while. Or at least so I think.

With the increases in battery technology it would be cool if XeVision could make available battery upgrades from time to time to increase runtime to 2 hours+ without too much increase in weight.

I am not sure what batteries are being used in this light but I know there are some new LG 2600mah batteries available today.

I am looking forward to the retrofit protective bumpers and the switch guard as well as the updated reflector. Hopefully all these won't be too far out on XeVision's radar screen.

Things are coming along nicely.

Just my thoughts. Feel free to post your own or add to mine.  

Curtis


----------



## Lando

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*

It will be interesting to see what solution they have found for the extra heat generated inside the casing from the bigger battery pack and higher strain on the batteries.

Any news yet on the runtime with the new bat pack for the 75w "barn burner" ?


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

The new C and D size lithiums will be coming out soon too. You can count me in as a confirmed buyer also.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*

I believe the new pack runtime goal is 90+ min for the 75w ballast/DL50 bulb and the new pack is supposed to take the existing XeRay 50 runtime to 150 min.

Curtis


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

It would be really slick if they used the Saphion batteries in the pack. Those things look to be really safe. Check out the video of them testing hard use/abuse.

-LT


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> I believe that this 75w ballast and bulb combo is about the highest we can go at this overall size of a light. Like XeVision said anything higher than 75w etc requires additional cooling and I don't forsee that happening in this size light.



Uh, no ............


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Mr. TB are we going to see something disproving their theory tonight?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Sorry, not tonight.

I do have a small parcel for you thought.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Mr Ted Bear said:


> Uh, no ............



Just when I thought my quest may be coming to an end with the BB you go and peak my curiousity and the fact that I may have to spend even more money on whatever gem you may be working on.

Oh well, it is only money..... you can't take it with you.

Curtis


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

The 75W "limit" only applies to the 50W DL50 bulb. There's nothing stopping anyone from using a more powerful bulb... say 150W.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



That_Guy said:


> The 75W "limit" only applies to the 50W DL50 bulb. There's nothing stopping anyone from using a more powerful bulb... say 150W.




You are correct. I went back to re-read the quote...



XeVision said:


> .... 80 watts or higher requires forced air suplemental cooling. We are ONLY going to offer the DL-50 on the 75 watt units.



MOVED TO THE BOTTOM:

This *INTEREST* list has grown nicely. Everyone keep your fingers crossed so that this can turn into the real deal GB. 

Curtis


----------



## captainlight

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

After lurking for a while, I like the sound of this light. Sign me up on the interest list for a light and a bulb


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

38 Purchasers

--31 lights complete (18 with 1 extra bulb)
--- 7 upgrade kits
--- 4 "*" means Absolutely confirmed to purchase


----------



## ChrisDallas

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* cue003 (+ extra bulb)
* bvh (+ extra bulb)
sway
that_guy
LuxLuther (bulb/ballast only -- upgrade)
MSI
Lando (bulb/ballast only -- upgrade)
CHC
MrWonderful1961
Unenlightened
tdurand (+ extra bulb)
Frank C.
LarryK
MikeF (+ extra bulb)
ShortArc
LaserCrazy (+ extra bulb)
* DFiorentino (+ extra bulb)
K-2 (+ extra bulb)
Steve77 (+ extra bulb)
Bobbo (+ extra bulb)
* ChrisDallas (+ extra bulb)
PeterB (+ extra bulb)
Luminous (+ extra bulb)
jeffroalpha700 (+ extra bulb)
hummerguyinfl
NextLight
* Lunarmodule (+ extra bulb)
Phaseburn (+ extra bulb)
Andreas
PSM (bulb/ballast only -- upgrade)
RalphRussell (bulb/ballast/battery -- upgrade)
Lunal_tic (+ extra bulb)
PGP (bulb/ballast/battery -- upgrade)
GhostReacon (+ extra bulb)
Mad Maxabeam (bulb/ballast/battery -- upgrade)
SMM (bulb/ballast - upgrade)
J Oei (bulb/ballast/battery -- upgrade)
CaptianLight (+ extra bulb)

This INTEREST list has grown nicely. Everyone keep your fingers crossed so that this can turn into the real deal GB. 

38 Purchasers

--31 lights complete (18 with 1 extra bulb)
--- 7 upgrade kits
--- 5 "*" means Absolutely confirmed to purchase


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



lasercrazy said:


> You can count me in as a *confirmed* buyer also.


Unless you plan on carrying a huge ballast and battery on your back for that 150 watt, I'd say this is the best it's going to get in this size range with DECENT runtime.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* LIST MOVED CLOSE TO THE BOTTOM


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I might have missed something here, but is there an agreed upon group buy pricing for this?


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



CHC said:


> I might have missed something here, but is there an agreed upon group buy pricing for this?



Not officially. Some of us are just crazy enough to commit to an amazing light no matter what the cost (within reason)  

-DF


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

"Within reason" sounds like a winner to me! Thanks DF!


----------



## tdurand

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Taking PoliceScannerMan's calculations to the next level can see the GB discount was @36% from 570/895=0.6368 leaving 36% off. If we use the same discount applied to 75Watt street price esimate per Dan of $1000-1200 we get a GB price range of $640-768. A little better price to consider. If that would be the case (and of course it dosn't have to be) you can count me in as confirmed.

T


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



tdurand said:


> Taking PoliceScannerMan's calculations to the next level can see the GB discount was @36% from 570/895=0.6368 leaving 36% off. If we use the same discount applied to 75Watt street price esimate per Dan of $1000-1200 we get a GB price range of $640-768. A little better price to consider. If that would be the case (and of course it dosn't have to be) you can count me in as confirmed.
> 
> T


 I'd expect a little better of a discount considering this is almost double the interest.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

We are putty in dans hands, you all know we would pay what ever he asks!!

We all have the same addiction, and he's got our fix....


----------



## HummerGuyInFL

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> We are putty in dans hands, you all know we would pay what ever he asks!!
> 
> We all have the same addiction, and he's got our fix....




Speak for yourself, it's all within reason!!!!


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Pardon me, but if the price gets way above $750, I ll have to step out of this interest list.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

HGIF and GR, you call yourself flashaholics! :lolsign:


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> HGIF and GR, you call yourself flashaholics! :lolsign:


 I would spend more, but my wife is expecting.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* Moved close to the bottom of thread


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



GhostReaction said:


> Pardon me, but if the price gets way above $750, I ll have to step out of this interest list.


 
If the GB happens, your right in the $$ ballpark. I will make a decision by the end of this month. *How many are still interested if the price is in the $750-$795 range, plus shipping from Ogden, Utah.*

I have changed my CPF name to a more specific and relevant one. My name is now *XeRay* since that is the name of our Searchlight product line. XeRay-35 (35 watt), XeRay-50 (50 watt) and XeRay-BB (75 watt).

I will be at the Shot Show Friday Morning-Saturday afternoon for those who will be attending, I look forward to meeting you.

Dan


----------



## JimH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



XeRay said:


> I will be at the Shot Show Friday Morning-Saturday afternoon for those who will be attending, I look forward to meeting you.


Will you be hanging out at a particualr booth. I don't see your name on the list of exhibitors.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



JimH said:


> Will you be hanging out at a particualr booth. I don't see your name on the list of exhibitors.


 
Its just a little late for that, to get a booth. No, I will be networking to find additional US dealers etc. I will also go to the Friday Night mini shoot that Mr. Ted Bear is planning.


----------



## JimH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



XeRay said:


> Its just a little late for that, to get a booth. No, I will be networking to find additional US dealers etc. I will also go to the Friday Night mini shoot that Mr. Ted Bear is planning.



That's good enough for me. See you at the shootout.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



JimH said:


> That's good enough for me. See you at the shootout.


 
I look forward to it.


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



XeRay said:


> If the GB happens, your right in the $$ ballpark. I will make a decision by the end of this month. *How many are still interested if the price is in the $750-$795 range, plus shipping from Ogden, Utah.*
> Dan



Cue003 sign me up as confirmed! pleaseeee :rock:


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



XeRay said:


> If the GB happens, your right in the $$ ballpark. I will make a decision by the end of this month. *How many are still interested if the price is in the $750-$795 range, plus shipping from Ogden, Utah.*
> 
> I have changed my CPF name to a more specific and relevant one. My name is now *XeRay* since that is the name of our Searchlight product line. XeRay-35 (35 watt), XeRay-50 (50 watt) and XeRay-BB (75 watt).
> ....
> 
> Dan



*Dan (XeRay), I am for sure still in.... was praying for a lower price point but.....oh well. That potential price ( $750-$795) is for the base light package (just like what sold with the XeRay 50 -- light, case, 12v charger, shoulder strap etc) and does not include the extra bulb, right? *

* LIST MOVED CLOSE TO BOTTOM


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*

So the light plus an extra bulb ($95) would put the package into the $845-$890 range excluding shipping? Hmm, I'll have to chew on that for a bit.

-LT


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'm re - re-confirming! Geeze, till the end of the month....thats a long ways away! Dan, regardless of the "end of the month" decision on the GB, are we still about 2.5 to 3.5 weeks away from light availability based on the original 4-6 week estimate making the lights available in early March?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



Lunal_Tic said:


> So the light plus an extra bulb ($95) would put the package into the $845-$890 range excluding shipping? Hmm, I'll have to chew on that for a bit.-LT


 
I cannot and will not sell to Japan or Asia, this would break my agreement. You will need to discuss this with Wasabi and or AZ project.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



cue003 said:


> *(just like what sold with the XeRay 50 -- light, case, 12v charger, shoulder strap etc) and does not include the extra bulb, right? *


*

Yes, that is correct, all the rest is the same.

Dan*


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



XeRay said:


> I cannot and will not sell to Japan or Asia, this would break my agreement. You will need to discuss this with Wasabi and or AZ project.




Don't really know what difficulties you will have since my mailing address, payment systems and registered abode are all in the U.S. I simply spend a good portion of my time in Japan.

-LT


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



Lunal_Tic said:


> Don't really know what difficulties you will have since my mailing address, payment systems and registered abode are all in the U.S. I simply spend a good portion of my time in Japan.-LT


 
Please discuss this still with Wasabi, I want to be VERY fair with him. He will possibly agree to let you make this GB purchase if we go forward.

What Passport do you have USA or what. This will be the determining factor along with shipping destination.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



BVH said:


> Are we still about 2.5 to 3.5 weeks away from light availability based on the original 4-6 week estimate making the lights available in early March?


 
The XeRay-BB (75w) GB "would" last for a week to 10 days, then 3-5 weeks later I would ship.


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

OK, got it! Thanks Dan!


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dan,

I appreciate your concern and hope we are able to do the deal if it comes to that. The passport is US, shipping is Texas, credit cards are on US banks, Paypal is drawn off the Providian Paypal card with billing in the US and I'm registered to vote. For all intents and purposes I'm on an extended vacation. Not sure what else you might need, feel free to ask.

-LT


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Lunal_Tic said:


> Dan,
> 
> I appreciate your concern and hope we are able to do the deal if it comes to that. The passport is US, shipping is Texas, credit cards are on US banks, Paypal is drawn off the Providian Paypal card with billing in the US and I'm registered to vote. For all intents and purposes I'm on an extended vacation. Not sure what else you might need, feel free to ask.-LT


 
Sounds like all your "ducks" are lined up and my concerns are now a moot point.


----------



## PeterB

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'm still interested! Would you ship to Germany?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PeterB said:


> I'm still interested! Would you ship to Germany?


 
My ONLY restriction is Japan/Asia.


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Does that price include the upgraded battery pack? I'm still confirmed but the price seems a little on the high side.


----------



## k-2

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



k-2 said:


> Curtis, Dan,
> 
> Count me in for a straight 75W, if the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k-2





XeRay said:


> If the GB happens, your right in the $ ballpark. I will make a decision by the end of this month. *How many are still interested if the price is in the $750-$795 range, plus shipping from Ogden, Utah.*


For me, this price is not right. Count me out if this is the price range. I'd be in for <$700.




k-2


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



lasercrazy said:


> Does that price include the upgraded battery pack? I'm still confirmed but the price seems a little on the high side.


 
If $795 it will be included.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



k-2 said:


> For me, this price is not right. Count me out if this is the price range. I'd be in for <$700. k-2


 
Sorry, not possible.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* cue003 (+ extra bulb)
* bvh (+ extra bulb)
sway
that_guy
LuxLuther (bulb/ballast only -- upgrade)
MSI
Lando (bulb/ballast only -- upgrade)
CHC
MrWonderful1961
Unenlightened
tdurand (+ extra bulb)
Frank C.
LarryK
MikeF (+ extra bulb)
ShortArc
* LaserCrazy (+ extra bulb)
* DFiorentino (+ extra bulb)
Steve77 (+ extra bulb)
Bobbo (+ extra bulb)
* ChrisDallas (+ extra bulb)
PeterB (+ extra bulb)
Luminous (+ extra bulb)
jeffroalpha700 (+ extra bulb)
hummerguyinfl
NextLight
Lunarmodule (+ extra bulb)
Phaseburn (+ extra bulb)
Andreas
PSM (bulb/ballast only -- upgrade)
RalphRussell (bulb/ballast/battery -- upgrade)
Lunal_tic (+ extra bulb)
PGP (bulb/ballast/battery -- upgrade)
* GhostReacon (+ extra bulb)
Mad Maxabeam (bulb/ballast/battery -- upgrade)
SMM (bulb/ballast - upgrade)
J Oei (bulb/ballast/battery -- upgrade)
CaptianLight (+ extra bulb)


NOW WE HAVE 6 CONFIRMED. 

K-2 has been removed per his request.

Curtis


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



XeRay said:


> I cannot and will not sell to Japan or Asia, this would break my agreement. You will need to discuss this with Wasabi and or AZ project.


 Singapore is indeed in Asia!


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*



GhostReaction said:


> Singapore is indeed in Asia!


 
Talk to Wasabi, he may want to make an exception for this GB.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I have decided, I will do a Barn Burner (75 watt) XeRay group buy. Mr Ted Bear convinced me it was time to "fish or cut bait". I just got back from the "shot show" in Vegas where I met some of the guys incliding Mr. Ted

I have also decided that a minimum of 20 units must be confirmed for me to do the GB. So here is your chance guys to decide if you are still in based on $750 being the base price using the original battery and an additional $45.00 for the longer run time battery pack (about 90 min at 75 watt) regular battery about 60 minutes run time. All the other features will be the same as our 50 watt version recently sold in the Group buy section https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1220490&postcount=1. 
I am on jury duty all next week so not sure when I will start it but I suspect next weekend. We will be using our new 75 watt ballast as tested by Mr. Ted Bear installed in the unit and The DI-50 bulb as standard. The GB will run for a maximum of 10 days and delivery will be 4-6 weeks after the closing.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Glad to see this moving ahead. Just curious, what will be the warranty on it? Any chance of the rubber boot that Mr. Ted Bear mentions for impact protection?

Barring any unforeseen difficulties I'm still in.

-LT


----------



## Sway

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dan,

A few question’s that were not really clear to me from the start, from the few pic’s I have seen it looks like the igniter is intergraded with the ballast, it this right?

If this is true will the *“intergraded ballast/igniter only”* with out the light be available to us few modders?

Later
Kelly


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Lunal_Tic said:


> Glad to see this moving ahead. Just curious, what will be the warranty on it? Any chance of the rubber boot that Mr. Ted Bear mentions for impact protection? Barring any unforeseen difficulties I'm still in.-LT


 
I am working on that but it will take 2-3 months. I am going to do it though.

Same warranty as the 50 watt, 1 year Parts and Labor.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Whats Up Dan the HID man??

How bout the upgrades?? For the 75W ballast and bulb for us on the 50W GB?? Is it hard to change the ballast?? (Solder involved or just a couple screws)

Thanks a million.


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'm confirmed with Upgraded battery. Just waiting for the GB thread. First to confirm 3 times! :nana: First to Unconditionally confirm after Dan's committment to do the GB if 20 of us put our money forth. :nana:


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Sway said:


> Dan, A few question’s that were not really clear to me from the start, from the few pic’s I have seen it looks like the igniter is intergraded with the ballast, it this right?
> 
> If this is true will the “intergraded ballast/igniter only” with out the light be available to us few modders? Later Kelly


 
Yes, this particular ballast has the igniter integrated with the ballast.

I have 3 use demands for this ballast with initially limited production.

1st priority, the 75 watt search light. Group Buy

2nd Priority, My aviation applications and 50 watt GB up to 75 watt upgrades for those who want it.

I will not offer this 75 watt ballast unit separately for probably 3 to 6 months, only once we have excess production beyond the above needs.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Whats Up Dan the HID man??
> 
> How bout the upgrades?? For the 75W ballast and bulb for us on the 50W GB?? Is it hard to change the ballast?? (Solder involved or just a couple screws)
> 
> Thanks a million.


 
"piece of cake" no soldering. "Plug-n-play"


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

BVH... you beat me to it. I am still in with upgraded battery and extra bulb.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> BVH... you beat me to it. I am still in with upgraded battery and extra bulb.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Curtis



Ditto for me as well. :rock: 

Come on guys, let's get some more confirmations in. I'd rather not have to buy 5+ of these thing to get this GB going  . Not that it would be a bad thing, but I may not be able to afford to come back on CPF again...EVER!  

-DF


----------



## ChrisDallas

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Count me in still with the upgraded battery please and the extra bulb.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* THE LIST MOVED CLOSE TO THE BOTTOM


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

My first post, I've watched for over a year and a half. I just registered so I can get in on this GB. I'll take one with the extended battery and an extra battery. Please confirm my status.


----------



## cmacclel

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> Yes, this particular ballast has the igniter integrated with the ballast.
> 
> I have 3 use demands for this ballast with initially limited production.
> 
> 1st priority, the 75 watt search light. Group Buy
> 
> 2nd Priority, My aviation applications and 50 watt GB up to 75 watt upgrades for those who want it.
> 
> I will not offer this 75 watt ballast unit separately for probably 3 to 6 months, only once we have excess production beyond the above needs.



So what your saying is the people that purchased the 50 watt group buy on the XeRay have to waite 3-6 months for the Ballast & Lamp upgrade?


Mac


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Absolutely comfirm me for the upgrade to 75w from the first GB (ballast, bulb and upgraded battery).


----------



## Lando

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I confirm that I will continue to twiddle my thumbs till I hear a price for the upgrade to 75 W. How much for just the ballast and battery?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cmacclel said:


> So what your saying is the people that purchased the 50 watt group buy on the XeRay have to waite 3-6 months for the Ballast & Lamp upgrade? Mac


 
NO, people who want to purchase Just the ballast, who are not in this GB purchase or who purchased the 50 watt in the prior GB will wait 3-6 months. 

My obligation is first to this group buy and the original group buy and my PRIMARY aviation business. After those demands are being met, excess ballast production will be available for purchase. These independant 75 watt ballasts for peoples "project" applications. 

This is the fair and right way to manage the demand for this new ballast product.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Lando said:


> I confirm that I will continue to twiddle my thumbs till I hear a price for the upgrade to 75 W. How much for just the ballast and battery?


 
I don't have those numbers established yet. Probably $225.00 + $25.00 for the 75 watt ballast. Please don't try to beat me up on this price range, it is what it is.
Those who wont want the original 50 watt bulbs and ballasts anymore can easily sell them to others for "retro projects" or on e-bay, since 50 watt ballats are somewhat rare you can probably get $150 to $175 for them.


----------



## PGP

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> I don't have those numbers established yet. Probably $225.00 + $25.00 for the 75 watt ballast. Please don't try to beat me up on this price range, it is what it is.
> Those who wont want the original 50 watt bulbs and ballasts anymore can easily sell them to others for "retro projects" or on e-bay, since 50 watt ballats are somewhat rare you can probably get $150 to $175 for them.



$225+ sounds good to me! Think you will sell the 75w upgade package to us 50w group buyers around the same time you have the 75w BB group buy.

Patrick


----------



## Lando

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

uhm...I think he means ~$225 to $250 just for the ballast not the whole package, but I could be reading it wrong.


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

So will you be making the just ballast and bulb (DL50) available to people in this group buy? At ~$225 for the ballast and $95 for the DL50 bulb I would be confirmed for 1x 75W ballast and 2x DL50s.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> I don't have those numbers established yet. Probably $225.00 + $25.00 for the 75 watt ballast. Please don't try to beat me up on this price range, it is what it is.
> Those who wont want the original 50 watt bulbs and ballasts anymore can easily sell them to others for "retro projects" or on e-bay, since 50 watt ballats are somewhat rare you can probably get $150 to $175 for them.


 
$200 to $250 for the ballast. Guys who are upgrading will get it for less than the outright purchasers. $200 + $25 ($25 to $50 less)


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PGP said:


> $225+ sounds good to me! Think you will sell the 75w upgade package to us 50w group buyers around the same time you have the 75w BB group buy.Patrick


 
After the BB GB closes and I have delivered on the 50 watt GB. 2-4 weeks from now, then delivery 3-6 weeks later.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



That_Guy said:


> So will you be making the just ballast and bulb (DL50) available to people in this group buy? At ~$225 for the ballast and $95 for the DL50 bulb I would be confirmed for 1x 75W ballast and 2x DL50s.


 
Only complete XeRay-BB (75 watt) will be part of this Group Buy. Seperate ballast purchases will come later when we have excess inventory. See post #224 in this thread for clarification.


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I goofed when I entered my request on the GB but you guys got it right anyway. Just so everyone is clear I would like one Xeray 75 and an extra bulb NOT an extra battery as stated in my initial request. Thanks for reading my mind and getting it right in your list of GB requesters.


----------



## Steve77

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I am confirmed for one 75watt XeRay with the upgraded battery and 1 extra bulb. I can't wait!:rock:


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* Moved close to the bottom


----------



## jeffroalpha700

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Is this GB only for the 75 watt, or does it include the selectable 50/75 watt version. That is the one I am interested in since my unit will be used for field suspect searches, etc. for extended periods. Also, it will be an important light for situations such as the forest fires Colorado had 2 years ago. I just don't want to loose out on the extra DL50 while available, or the good pricing.

Thanks!


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

CUE003, don't know if this is the thread for those of us who are the 16 members of the 50W CLOSED GB to confirm our 75W Ballast upgrade, but I'm absolute on getting one. 

There was yet another thread that RalphRussel ran just for spare DL-50 bulbs which also is now closed, and I posted for two in that thread. 

In addition, if XeRay is gonna give a slight discount for any of us 16 on DL-50 bulbs as he is generously doing with the 75W ballast, I might even try to get a 3rd DL-50 if allowed at a possible "50W - 16 GB'ers" discounted upgrade price. 

_(I am not assuming, expecting, or speaking for Dan about a possible DL-50 Bulb upgrade discount for the "50W - 16 GB'ers" but just wanted to mention my purchase intentions here if he was considering it.)_


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



jeffroalpha700 said:


> Is this GB only for the 75 watt, or does it include the selectable 50/75 watt version. That is the one I am interested in since my unit will be used for field suspect searches, etc. for extended periods. Also, it will be an important light for situations such as the forest fires Colorado had 2 years ago. I just don't want to loose out on the extra DL50 while available, or the good pricing. Thanks!


 
The dual output (switchable) 50/75 is probably 4-6 months or more out.


----------



## MrWonderful1961

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> I have decided, I will do a Barn Burner (75 watt) XeRay group buy. Mr Ted Bear convinced me it was time to "fish or cut bait"...


 
Schweeet...

Please count me in for a BB with the upgraded battery & a spare bulb.

:thanks: 

Jim


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

List updated. 9 down.... 11 to go. Come on people.

Curtis


----------



## PeterB

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Please confirm me (with the upgraded battery pack and one extra bulb).

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I have just made a crazy decision. I am already in the first GB and I've signed up for 2 extra BB bulbs and I've committed to the 75w upgrade to the first GB. Dan has not said what configurations will be available for the upgrade but I want a 75w ballast, bulb and expanded battery.

If I can still get everything I've already signed up for, including the upgrade for the first GB, then *I would also like to sign up for this group buy too!* Please sign me up and confirm me (with the upgraded battery pack and one extra bulb).

Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

We know you are planning to somehow make these into Light Sabers and have some serious Star Wars battles in the backyard....you are not fooling us! LOL! 

This BB is such a great light, I am on the edge myself of getting a whole other second dedicated 75W one too. I got duplicates of FM's Mag85, and his shorter 700L Chrome Mag w/ WA-1331, and a ton of backup replacement parts.

Since HDTV is not ready for prime time, I seem to have extra money to burn.


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

A while back I bought a SF Beast which I turned around and sold. I got almost what I paid for it. All of the XeRay stuff I have signed up for still doesn't add up to what that Beast cost me. After paying $2900 for a Beast, the XeRay's seem like an incredible bargain. I can't resist.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* Moved to the bottom


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Maybe my math is off but did Steve 77 get missed in post #233 on this thread or is he an upgrade? Maybe we've got 12!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



toolboy said:


> Maybe my math is off but did Steve 77 get missed in post #233 on this thread or is he an upgrade? Maybe we've got 12!



Good catch. thanks. Got him on the list now.

Curtis


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

This is to Xeray, I thank you for the chance of an Xeray 75 GB happening here, I hope we get some more to come on board so I don't have to buy another 8 to get this done. I realize you are very busy with the new Xeray 75 but I was wondering if any progress is being made about the better reflector or the rubber out cover for the body mentioned as a possibility in the future for the Xeray. Thanks again for letting us get a shot at buying and servicing local (USA) that alone is worth a lot to me.


----------



## tdurand

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

What can I say? Maybe the camping trips in my youth where I yearned to have a bigger light to shine into the sky caused this craziness. I want to confirm my purchase of entire 75watt BB plus an extra bulb. This will be in addition to the 50 watt Xeray I've already ordered.

I do want to take this post to express the mild frustration of not being able to order in on the dl50 GB because of my small post count and the short time I've been registered. I found this forum shortly after it was started and have always enjoyed the shootouts and comparisons. Never attending one of these events it was difficult to have any input. My questions seemed to be asked and answered by someone else. I'll try to be more vocal.

I'm not a big signature guy and it might have something to do with the fact that my current light collection is spotty at best. The only HIDs I own are on the front of my car. (That'll change soon) But I do want to say and call out those who searched for a vehicle with all the right features and one of the main ones had to be HID lights. You know who you are. I'm one of you.

My personal light history has been crappy up until my first Mag 3C or 4D? I can't even remember. I did find a cheap Coleman 1MCP back then and that held my interest for a while. That also started my laser pointer craze where I spent $150 for a Lyte Optronics after seeing it at the CES show in Chicago in '92(?). Then I saw Jurassic Park in '93 and fell in love with the Maxabeam. Until I discovered the price. What a bummer. I just never expected a portable light to go that high in price. Seeing it on the X files later on didn't help either. I was always very tempted to buy one. I saw Kenshiro's shootout and that only fueled my urge to buy, but I resisted. Since then I picked up some LED's. I really like the FL6 Lumaray, it's design in particular, the THOR 15MCP and other miscellaneous task and portables. I really wanted to get a KumKang but never pulled the trigger. It always seemed like such a good deal. Now I'm glad I waited and I'm happy for the opportunity to get in on these great Xeray group buys.

Hope to have more input on all things optic
T


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Tdurand, welcome to CPF and enjoy yourself while you are here. I got you down as confirmed.

Curtis


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> Those who wont want the original 50 watt bulbs and ballasts anymore can easily sell them to others for "retro projects" or on e-bay, since 50 watt ballats are somewhat rare you can probably get $150 to $175 for them.



This brings a thought to my head... :devil: If we go through with this GB and there are some who upgrade to the 75W ballast, PM me if you would like to offer up your 50W ballast for a "reasonable" price. 

 
-DF


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



toolboy said:


> This is to Xeray, I thank you for the chance of an Xeray 75 GB happening here, I hope we get some more to come on board so I don't have to buy another 8 to get this done. I realize you are very busy with the new Xeray 75 but I was wondering if any progress is being made about the better reflector or the rubber out cover for the body mentioned as a possibility in the future for the Xeray. Thanks again for letting us get a shot at buying and servicing local (USA) that alone is worth a lot to me.


 
Yes we are working on the above but it will be 3-6 months for those developments.


----------



## Mad Maxabeam

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

*UPGRADE CONFIRMED *

*I'll be in for the 75W upgrade. *


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Are we looking at $95 for the extra bulb like in the group buy?

-LT


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Lunal_Tic said:


> Are we looking at $95 for the extra bulb like in the group buy? -LT


 
Yes, but that will likely be the last time we offer such special bargain pricing for this bulb. I don't believe we will offer it again at this price or anything even close to it.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

TTT

Just keeping this at the top. 

Curtis


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I am just curious what happened to the other 18 people that that said they wanted this light prior to the price coming out. I was just curious what kind of price they thought it would be sold for. The 50w polarian was $675. The Xeray 75 has similar run time with a 75 w ballast and a better 50w bulb. Granted you can sink the polarian out of the box but with just a little work you can with Xeray 75 if thats your thing. The Xeray has a spot/flood with a better reflector in the works that will be available to you at a nominal fee. The Xeray is a more compact design with a bigger reflector. The best thing is Xeray is local, in the USA and stands behind his product. I don't mean to rub salt in a wound but the Polarian GB didn't turn out exactly as we all hoped, same ballast different bulb unless somebody has confirmed its exactly the same yet. The Xeray at $749 standard battery and $795 with the upgraded battery, not to mention the an extra dl50 bulb for $95 is a great buy. This will surely be a real discount from what it sells to the rest of public, not to mention what you will have to pay for a dl50 after this GB is over. I'm not here to plug Xeray, the light or any other product but loss of over half those that said they were going to buy after the price release came out makes me wonder just what you thought you were going to buy this for. Short of the megaray, at its megaprice this is the baddest thing alive out there, and with a dealer who is willing to allow you future upgrades at reduced rates. It's not Christmas and Xeray isn't Santa, it just seemed like a great light at a reasonable price. I understand people live on budgets and have set limits, I do too it just seemed the price wasn't that much more than the polarian. Please don't chew me up for asking, just wondered what happened to the interested parties.


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I was thinking the same thing today. I SOOOO want this light that it's sick.  :thinking: Of course there is the alternative, half of the already confirmed buyers could each buy 2.   I joke, but I'm almost serious enough to actually contemplate such an act on my own (if necessary).

I think my brain is not right. Maybe I just need some :sleepy: 
-DF


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

ToolBoy,

I quote myself from 02/03/2006....




PoliceScannerMan said:


> The list has reached over 30.
> I see alot of people can talk the talk. We'll see who walks the walk when Dan announces the price for the BB Group Buy.


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I may be able to swing a 2nd one but even if DFiorentino would also we would only have 15. I don't know if Xeray would reconsider and do it at 15. I would be buying it to get the GB through but would have it for sale to CPF members at a slightly higher price to cover shipping and the "you shoulda bought earlier, so I din't have to" factor. I hope some of the member will reconsider and grab one of these so we can get this done.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Maybe everyone's winter heating bills and Christmas credit card bills have come due.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

We still have some more time. So hopefully more will chime in. 

Curtis


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'll take 2! But I want a way out.

If the GB actually happens, and I believe it will, I can change my order back to one (if I want to) when the GB total reaches 21. What do ya say Dan?


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I might have said yes to two before not being able to sell my EaglEye - second Polarion, sort of. I thought it would sell fairly easily.


----------



## cmacclel

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I would have bought one but I already purchased the 50 watt model. I was kinda bummed the way it all went down offering a 50 watt group buy then 3 weeks before the 50 watters even ship the 75watt version gets released (kind off)


Mac


----------



## captainlight

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Toolboy made a good point. I would like one BB with the upgraded battery, and an extra bulb.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cmacclel said:


> I would have bought one but I already purchased the 50 watt model. I was kinda bummed the way it all went down offering a 50 watt group buy then 3 weeks before the 50 watters even ship the 75watt version gets released (kind off) Mac


 
NONE of this was planned. I had developed a prototype 75 watt ballast for other project applications, then it dawned on me it would fit in the same space as the 50 watt and would use the DL-50 bulb as well. I had no idea how addicted to lumens you guys were until I was well into this whole process. 

Remember, you can sell the 50 watt ballast and GE bulb easily for a good return (maybe $200.00) and you will have a spare battery unless you sell that also. If you play your cards right your out of pocket will only be $200-$300 for the upgrade once you sell off the original ballast bulb and smaller battery pack. Bonus, you have a unit about 6 weeks or so sooner than the BB buyers will. They are paying $225.00 more than the 50 watt price. Sounds like you will make out okay to me. Sure, you will have to wait a little after they get theirs before you get your upgrade parts but it should not be that long after.

I would prefer to be in your shoes than theirs, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## chasm22

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Hi,

Are there any accessories available for this light like lens filters, etc? If so, how much are they? Has there been any reported problems associated with the 35/50 watt lights? What is the warranty?

I've never seen any light crush the Costco HID like the BB does. I've hesitated on other GB's because the Costco light was such a great value, but the BB definitely has me interested. 

Thanks,

chasm22


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



chasm22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any accessories available for this light like lens filters, etc? If so, how much are they? Has there been any reported problems associated with the 35/50 watt lights? What is the warranty?
> 
> I've never seen any light crush the Costco HID like the BB does. I've hesitated on other GB's because the Costco light was such a great value, but the BB definitely has me interested. Thanks, chasm22


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1220490&postcount=1

Read this old GB post for the basics (accessories and case) Warranty is 1 year parts and labor. No lenses YET. We have been using these 35 and 50 watt ballasts for years in other applications with minimal failures.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* moved to the bottom


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Cue, I'm pretty sure this will work out, but it is a little bit like water drip torture. Remember there are maybe 3 of us still on the fence about getting another one of these BB packages. I have not ruled it out yet. Was there a deadline for the 20?


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> Yes, but that will likely be the last time we offer such special bargain pricing for this bulb. I don't believe we will offer it again at this price or anything even close to it.


So in 3 - 6 months time when you make the ballast available will the bulb be full price again? If it is then I'm out of luck. 

Since I'm only interested in the bulb and ballast and the BB upgrade kit is also just the bulb and ballast then what I want is the same as an upgrade kit. So what I'm wondering is can I get a BB upgrade kit even though I haven't purchased the original 50W XeRay as a way of getting around the 3 - 6 month wait for just the ballast and bulb?


----------



## jeffroalpha700

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I will probably be confirming tomorrow. This will bring the list to 15. I have a few questions that I am talking to Dan about.


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Cue003, I volunteered to buy two in my previous post. That should count too. That will be two lights, both with expanded batteries and extra bulbs.


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



RalphRussell said:


> I'll take 2! But I want a way out.
> 
> If the GB actually happens, and I believe it will, I can change my order back to one (if I want to) when the GB total reaches 21. What do ya say Dan?



Same here. 

I figure worst case senario, if I do have to buy a second, it may just take some time to sell. There is almost always a late comer that says "I can't believe I missed out on this GB". All I know is I WANT ONE :devil: 

-DF


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I appreciate everyones willingness to step up and buy 2 lights. I think that we will hit the mark of 20 without the need to buy 2. There are some on the interest list who probably have not come back to see this thread since they signed up. I just want to get to 15 solid folks. 

So I am keeping an eye on those who are willing to get 2 lights in order to step this up to the requested 20 that XeRay wants.

Hopefully more folks from the interest list posted way up in this thread will chime back in and confirm for sure that they are in. We have a potential tomorrow for 1 more ... (*jeffroalpha700 *) to bring us to 15. Then it will be 5 more to go. So if you guys are friends with any on the interest list maybe reach out to them and see if they want to commit.

Who knows, maybe we can convince XeRay to potentially reduce the requirement to 15 but for now it is set at 20 so we should try to get people on board to meet that requirement.

So reach out and touch someone and get them to commit. 

Curtis


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



jeffroalpha700 said:


> I will probably be confirming tomorrow. This will bring the list to 15. I have a few questions that I am talking to Dan about.



Thanks for the heads up Jeff. You could always post your questions here and maybe some of the members have enough insight in order to give you the correct answers. The questions/answers may also help other not ask the same question again later.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## festiva91

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

What does this 75 watt GB light look like? I missed it if somebody posted a picture of it.


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

It looks just like this. 

 
-DF


----------



## jeffroalpha700

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Sorry for the delay guys, I've been playing phone tag with Dan over the last few days. I should have a definate answer Monday.

I work graves, so it makes things a little difficult sometimes. Sorry!

(BTW, I'm >95% sure that I will be confirming.)


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

:bump:


----------



## David M

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I would like to be added to the XeRay BB group buy (with the extra battery capacity and bulb).


Thanks,

David


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Almost there.


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Welcome to CPF David M!








It looks like its too late to warn you to "hang on to your wallet".


----------



## David M

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



RalphRussell said:


> Welcome to CPF David M!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like its too late to warn you to "hang on to your wallet".


 

Thanks, Ralph!

The wallet



-- I've been lurking long enough to have gotten Surefire's U2 ultra, M1(ir), and M6 plus the Ae Powerlight 24...

David


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Thanks David, but I'm not sure what their rules will be about this group buy. Another member couldn't get in on an earlier group buy as the rule was you had to be a member for 3 months or have at least 25 posts berfore the start of the group buy. Maybe one of the moderators will chime in here on this group buy rules. I recommend that you post like crazy here and on the other areas of the cpf in order to cover the 25 post requirement if it used here. The group buy hasn't started yet so you have a little time, but I'm not sure when Xeray will start the group buy. Post, post, post.


----------



## David M

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



toolboy said:


> Thanks David, but I'm not sure what their rules will be about this group buy. Another member couldn't get in on an earlier group buy as the rule was you had to be a member for 3 months or have at least 25 posts berfore the start of the group buy. Maybe one of the moderators will chime in here on this group buy rules. I recommend that you post like crazy here and on the other areas of the cpf in order to cover the 25 post requirement if it used here. The group buy hasn't started yet so you have a little time, but I'm not sure when Xeray will start the group buy. Post, post, post.


 
Thanks, toolboy

I'll make sure I have twenty-five in short order



.

David M


----------



## RalphRussell

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I can't speak for Dan but I do know that the reason for the restrictions on the bulb GB were due to the commodity nature of the bulbs. There were no such restrictions on the first GB (50w) for the complete light and I don't think there will be any on the 75w GB. If anything, there may be a limit on the number of extra bulbs you can get.


----------



## David M

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I certainly understand about how supply and demand could leave us newbies on the outside looking in especially with the dl50 bulbs.

Hopefully, XeVision sells alot and all the GB veteran (and new) members get their barn burners!

David


----------



## baltor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

This is only my 2nd post, but I've been an avid lurker and member for nearly a year. Hopefully I'll qualify for this GB.

Count me in for 1 XeRay BB with extended battery and spare bulb.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



baltor said:


> This is only my 2nd post, but I've been an avid lurker and member for nearly a year. Hopefully I'll qualify for this GB.
> 
> Count me in for 1 XeRay BB with extended battery and spare bulb.




All you need to qualify is CA$H!! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## tdurand

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> All you need to qualify is CA$H!! Welcome aboard!!



That and the need to have the brightest light on the block!

Can't wait


----------



## baltor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Always wanting the brightest light on the block sure does solve that pesky "cash" problem. But you cant take it with you, right? So why not?


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

 LIST MOVED TO BOTTOM


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



RalphRussell said:


> Welcome to CPF David M!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like its too late to warn you to "hang on to your wallet".


 
That made me laugh! :buddies:


----------



## tdurand

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

With the "dual-action" of RalphR, DF and toolboy we've reached the 20 mark but would still be nice to have some new single confirmations.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

tdurand.... I wouldn't want to have those guys drain their wallets.  I think we will reach the 20 people. I am hoping the full blown GB will start soon. I believe that once the GB starts it will stay open for 10 days... (same as the XeRay 50 and the DL50 bulbs). So we still have some time. 

When I see the GB thread I will be sure to PM everyone on the confirmed list to let them know the thread had been open and I will transfer this confirmed list to that thread so everyone hopefully will still remain confirmed and will not have to post their confirmation again. I hope the PM approach is OK with everyone on the confirmed list. If not please let me know. I just want to be sure no-one misses anything. If you would rather me email you please send me a PM with your email address.

Shouldn't be much longer now. We need to convince 3 more people to lock in their funds for this beast of a light.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## J_Oei

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Confirm the upgrade for me (post #148).

Here I am buying an upgrade for a light I don't even have yet!


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Well technically, I don't think this list of 20 for the BB really has anything to do with those of us who are planning on getting the 50W GB upgrades to 75W, but it's still nice to see it all on one list.

I'm still confused if this BB GB goes through with 20 people, if those of us in the 50W GB would be able to get the 75W ballast upgrades in the same time frame as the BB-GB. 

I think I have my DL50's coming sometime soon, but not sure of the 75W ballast and increased battery upgrade time frame, or how XeRay wants us to handle that with him.

-------- Edit ----------

Just spoke with Dan, and it looks like those of use in the 50W GB category will be able to get the ballast &/or battery (discounted price) upgrades in about a month or so after the 75W BB GB are sent out. This is how he wants to work it, and that's ok by me. It will give me some time to be impressed with the 50W unit which will make me REALLY appreciate the 75W BB when that comes. Thanks Dan !


----------



## jeffroalpha700

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Alright,

CONFIRMED!!! (This is a Barn Burner w/battery upgrade + an extra bulb.)


----------



## rld

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> *NOW WE HAVE [highlight][size=+2]17[/highlight][/size] CONFIRMED TO PURCHASE.
> 
> WITHOUT battery upgrade (60 min runtime) -- $750
> WITH batt upgrade (90 min runtime) --------- $795
> Extra DL50 bulb ----------------------------- $95
> 
> SHIPPING -- TBD (To Be Determined)
> 
> [highlight][size=+2]We need 20 people CONFIRMED to make this a true reality [/highlight][/size]according to XeRay's post above. Come on guys. Chime in here if you are confirmed so maybe we can have 20 before the GB thread is even started sometime late next week. *
> 
> 
> * cue003 (+ 2 extra bulbs)
> * bvh (+ extra bulb)
> * LaserCrazy (+ extra bulb)
> * DFiorentino (+ extra bulb)
> * ChrisDallas (+ extra bulb)
> * Lunal_tic (+ extra bulb)
> * GhostReacon (+ extra bulb)
> * Toolboy (+ extra bulb)
> * Steve77 (+ extra bulb)
> * MrWonderful1961 (+ extra bulb)
> * PeterB (+ extra bulb)
> * RalphRussell (+ extra bulb)
> * Tdurand (+ extra bulb)
> * CaptianLight (+ extra bulb)
> * jeffroalpha700 (+ extra bulb)
> * David M (+ extra bulb)
> * Baltor (+ extra bulb)
> 
> *UPGRADES CONFIRMED (Price not yet determined for upgrades)*
> 
> * PSM
> * RalphRussell
> * LuxLuther
> * Mad Maxabeam
> * J Oei
> 
> Curtis


rld....Please include me with WITH batt upgrade (90 min runtime) --------- $795


----------



## rld

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Count me in with the battery upgrade @ 795.00


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* Deleted... sorry duplicate post.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* ALMOST READY GUYS!!!!


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Cue,

Can't send PM since I don't have that option enabled. I do however have the email function enabled so when things move forward please drop me a line.


Thanks.
-LT


----------



## rld

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Cue, please notify me by email too. I don't have the option enabled either.


Thanks,
rld


----------



## David M

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



rld said:


> Cue, please notify me by email too. I don't have the option enabled either.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rld


 
Cue, email for me, too.

Thanks, David


----------



## Andreas

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Count me in Confirmed for upgraded battery also!!!


thanks and e-mail also!!

Andreas


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* SEE Bottom.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Come on folks... we need more people to commit.

Curtis


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

IIRC, we had somewhere around 32 or 35 that said they would buy one. A significant bail-out rate. But it is a good chunk of change.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Well we've had a couple that have volunteered to get two if absolutely necessary so the GB goes through. It looks from that vantage like this GB is a go. 

It would be nice if more signed on just for good measure though.

-LT


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'm wondering about how this BB compares to the SF Hellfire topic just posted in this section--using the Philips D1S HID rated at 3,000 L.

I read in one of these topics that the DL50 is rated at 5300 Lumens at 50 W, and the BB is overdriving it with 75W. Does this actually outperform the SF Hellfire? If so, even though the SF has other advantages, this would be one helluva promo for grabbing a BB under this GB....not to mention not needing to lug around a separate Hellfire battery system and cable.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



LuxLuthor said:


> I'm wondering about how this BB compares to the SF Hellfire topic just posted in this section--using the Philips D1S HID rated at 3,000 L.
> 
> I read in one of these topics that the DL50 is rated at 5300 Lumens at 50 W, and the BB is overdriving it with 75W. Does this actually outperform the SF Hellfire? If so, even though the SF has other advantages, this would be one helluva promo for grabbing a BB under this GB....not to mention not needing to lug around a separate Hellfire battery system and cable.


 
No comparison guys, the 75 watt BB produces about 8500 bulb lumens driving the bulb at 75 watts. The Hellfire uses a 35 watt ballast. I use the same exact D1S bulb as they use in my aviation systems for 35 and 50 watt applications. We are 1/2 the weight including the onboard battery.


----------



## Wasabi

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Hi Everyone,

Probably no need to say that, but anyone in any place can purchase "Barn Burner" from XeRay.

AZ Project will not offer 75W HID light in near future, especialy with DL50 bulb. So, I recommend to purchase "Barn Burner" at this opportunity.

"Barn Burner" will be totally different high performance light, even if it LOOKS similar to AZ Project 50W HID light. I must say AZ Project's 50W HID light is one of the best init's class. (At price and at wattage.) But 75W is different story.

Regarding XeRay 50W HID or AZ Project 50W HID light, due to distributor's agreement(Dan, is it correct word?), North American CPFers should purchase from XeRay, and Asian country's CPFers should purchase from me(AZProject 50W). That will make warranty service much claerer. I purchased 24 pcs GE 50W bulb from Dan to provide GE bulb on AZ Project's 50W HID to Asian country's CPFers. So, performance and price will be approximately same to everyone.

"Barn Burner" is different species from 50W HID (XeRay 50W or AZ Project 50W), therefore any one in any place can take "Barn Burner" from XeRay. Dealer's agreement is unrelated to "Barn Burner".

Thanks,

Wasabi


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

:twothumbs: for you Wasabi. Cheers


----------



## bobbo

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

cue003,

Please put me down as "CONFIRMED" w/batt. upgrade and one extra bulb.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Thanks for chiming in Wasabi. It clears the lines a bit. 

-LT


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



bobbo said:


> cue003,
> 
> Please put me down as "CONFIRMED" w/batt. upgrade and one extra bulb.
> 
> Thanks, Bob


 
That should be the magic "20" !!!


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

* MOVED


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

The more people we have the better. Keep the confirmations coming guys.

Curtis


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Will the push for confirmations expedite the delivery of the light even though the official GB hasn't opened?

-LT


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

 

:rock: 

20 confirmed! That's the best news I've heard ALL week! (It's been a pretty lousy week :hairpull: :sigh: )

-DF


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

See, I told you guys you wouldn't have to cough up the dough to purchase 2+. Your wallet thanks me. 

We just need to wait for the official thread to be kicked off.

Curtis


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Don't pat yourself on the back until everyone pays.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



toolboy said:


> Don't pat yourself on the back until everyone pays.


 
What did Hawkeye used to say in the M*A*S*H* movie...."You're givin' off negative vibes, man..."


----------



## DFiorentino

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



toolboy said:


> Don't pat yourself on the back until everyone pays.



Ya, don't be such a downer dude  . Let me enjoy the moment, even if it is false hope  .

 

Damn i need some sleep! ...or :drunk: 

-DF


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Dang, someones grumpy!

Cue, thanks for keeping track of this rollercoaster of a thread! You da Man!

Cheers to Cue! :goodjob:


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I don't mean to bring you all down, I'm just ready to get this process to get started. Let's get these babies ordered. I realize it will be some time before we ever get them but I would like to pay for this before my wife finds out how much this thing is. She just doesn't share my affection for insanely bright flashlights.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



toolboy said:


> I don't mean to bring you all down, I'm just ready to get this process to get started. Let's get these babies ordered. I realize it will be some time before we ever get them but I would like to pay for this before my wife finds out how much this thing is. She just doesn't share my affection for insanely bright flashlights.


 
We will start this BB group buy in the next few days. We have just 1 detail left to work out. The GB will be managed by cue003, at least he had volunteered to do it the last time we spoke.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

That is correct. I will be the one managing the GB. As mentioned by XeRay above. When I get the green light to create the thread, I will transfer the confirmed list from here over there and send everyone on the list an email/PM to let them know it has been opened.

Curtis


----------



## chasm22

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> No comparison guys, the 75 watt BB produces about 8500 bulb lumens driving the bulb at 75 watts. The Hellfire uses a 35 watt ballast. I use the same exact D1S bulb as they use in my aviation systems for 35 and 50 watt applications. We are 1/2 the weight including the onboard battery.


 
This equates to roughly 5500 torch lumens! Roughly TWICE what the Surefire Beast puts out IIRC.

PLEASE PUT ME DOWN AS A CONFIRMED PURCHASE!!! I would like the upgraded battery pack and 1 extra bulb. 

chasm22


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

*UPGRADES CONFIRMED (Price not yet determined for upgrades)*

* PSM
* RalphRussell
* LuxLuther
* Mad Maxabeam
* J Oei
* cmacclel

Curtis


----------



## That_Guy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

XeRay,

Will the GB include the upgrades for 50W XeRay owners, or only the full BB system?

As I asked earlier, am I able to purchase the BB upgrade for 50W XeRay owners without being an original 50W XeRay purchaser myself?


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



That_Guy said:


> XeRay,
> 
> Will the GB include the upgrades for 50W XeRay owners, or only the full BB system?
> 
> As I asked earlier, am I able to purchase the BB upgrade for 50W XeRay owners without being an original 50W XeRay purchaser myself?


 
I asked this question and posted his answer already either in this thread, or in the 50W GB thread. Dan (XeRay) said that the 75W/battery/bulb upgrades for those 16 in that GB will get them separately, and about a month after this new (likely) BB-GB ships out.

He also said that his first priority is completing the likely BB-GB, then upgrades for the 50W GB. At some future time (? >4-6 months), he *may* then offer the various upgrade components for higher retail prices to someone not in the 50W GB.

The GB for the DL-50 Philips bulbs has already taken place and closed out.

I think the bottom line from talking to Dan, and seeing his various posts is if you want either the BB, or the components of the BB (bulbs, 75W ballast, larger battery), your only safe bet is to get into this BB-GB above. If I was guessing, I would bet that the retail price of the BB & larger battery would be well over $1,200 USD. 

Even that price would be a fabulous deal when compared to the SF Beast or SF Hellfire, which pale to the Barn Burner's lumen output.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Here's another new question for Dan to clarify _(with no expectations)._

Will the BB-GB include one of those beautiful cases shown in the 50W GB in this thead?


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



LuxLuthor said:


> Here's another new question for Dan to clarify _(with no expectations)._
> 
> Will the BB-GB include one of those beautiful cases shown in the 50W GB in this thead?



I believe I can answer this one.... The Barn Burner will come with EVERYTHING that was part of the GB for the 50W (of course minus the 50w ballast and the GE bulb  )

So the answer is YES! Case included.

Curtis


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

He He messing around a lil bit tonight....... :naughty:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Heres a complimentary copy for your Avatar if you like Dan.






Right click, properties copy URL, go to UserCP, edit avatar, paste URL.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Heres a complimentary copy for your Avatar if you like Dan.


 
Thanks for the custom avatar, I really appreciate it.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

*NOW WE HAVE [highlight][size=+2]22[/highlight][/size] CONFIRMED TO PURCHASE.

WITHOUT battery upgrade (60 min runtime) -- $750
WITH batt upgrade (90 min runtime) --------- $795
Extra DL50 bulb ----------------------------- $95

SHIPPING -- TBD (To Be Determined)*

* cue003 (+ 2 extra bulbs)
* bvh (+ extra bulb)
* LaserCrazy (+ extra bulb)
* DFiorentino (+ extra bulb)
* ChrisDallas (+ extra bulb)
* Lunal_tic (+ extra bulb)
* GhostReacon (+ extra bulb)
* Toolboy (+ extra bulb)
* Steve77 (+ extra bulb)
* MrWonderful1961 (+ extra bulb)
* PeterB (+ extra bulb)
* RalphRussell (+ extra bulb)
* Tdurand (+ extra bulb)
* CaptianLight (+ extra bulb)
* jeffroalpha700 (+ extra bulb)
* David M (+ extra bulb)
* Baltor (+ extra bulb)
* rld
* Andreas (+ extra bulb)
* Bobbo (+ extra bulb)
* chasm22 (+ extra bulb)
* Lunarmodule 

NOTE:: When I create the GB thread I will PM everyone on the confirmed list to let them know the thread had been opened and I will transfer this confirmed list to that new thread so everyone will not have to post their confirmation again. I hope the PM approach is OK with everyone on the confirmed list. If not please let me know. I just want to be sure no-one misses anything. If you would rather me email you please send me a PM with your email address.

* EMAIL NOTIFICATIONS *
* lunal_tic
* rld
* David_M
* Andreas
* Lunarmodule
* chasm22

Curtis


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

:bump:


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Curtis, thanks for taking on the work load of keeping the list!


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'm glad we got more than 20. My wife just got notified she will be layed off as more jobs at her company will be outsourced overseas. At least some 6 figure fat cats got caught in this round of layoffs not just the lower and middle class workers. I will still be able to get one Xeray 75 with extended battery pack and extra bulb but I can no longer offer to pick up a second if everybody can't come through. I'm still in for one, and want to apologize if I sounded down but well the situation is depressing. :rock:


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Cue (Curtis), Is going to kick off the GB once he sees this post from me. There is one detail which has not been resolved yet and may require some redesigning of the battery/charge system to make possible. I have no guarantees of the final outcome at this point. You are wondering what its all about. The 90 minute run time is not possible at this point. So, to make up for this we are offering 2 battery packs included for the 90 min. run "expanded battery" time price. 2 batteries for 120 min. runtime. This means the second battery is only $45. way below cost. I hope all or most of you find this to be an acceptable solution, not what you expected or hoped for but acceptable.

Mr. Ted Bear told me at least twice that the additional 4 battery cells would not fit. I had hopped to make an "piggy back" expander pack of 4 more cells. The problem is that the charge circuit cannot monitor 2 physically separate packs. I was going to place the additional expander pack over the ballast area where there IS room. The space is there but as indicated above this is not a workable solution.

We may come up with a better solution soon. How soon, don't ask, I don't know and cannot make any promises.

Dan


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Thanks for the update Dan. Just wondering, will the extra battery pack fit in the transport case with all the other parts?

-LT


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

My guess is Cue will start a Frsh thread to make it "Official".

Dan take your time coming up with the price for the upgrade for us soon to be 50W owners! Cheers, PSM


----------



## BVH

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I am in favor of exhausting all possibilities of modifying the charge circuit or performing other modifications before going with the two battery option. Waiting time is secondary to me. If, after all research the two battery solution is the only way to get the "90 min. run time" then I am OK with it too. Thanks, Dan for your efforts in this latest research and in general, for providing this opportunity for us. I really appreciate it.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

FRESH THREAD STARTED AND NAMES XFERED OVER.....

[size=+2] GROUP BUY NOW OFFICIALLY OPEN [/size]
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1294590#post1294590

GB will stay open for 10 days. I will send out all emails/PMs to everyone on the confirmed list to let them know about the new GB thread and the date it closes so they can reach out to DAN directly for payment etc.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



BVH said:


> I am in favor of exhausting all possibilities of modifying the charge circuit or performing other modifications before going with the two battery option. Waiting time is secondary to me. If, after all research the two battery solution is the only way to get the "90 min. run time" then I am OK with it too. Thanks, Dan for your efforts in this latest research and in general, for providing this opportunity for us. I really appreciate it.



There is no idea to the wait time associated nor is Dan even attempting to provide an idea at this point. Maybe there will be an upgrade option down the road.... 120 min is still better than 90 min but it does require less than 5 min (according to Mr Ted Bear) downtime to change out the battery. I too would want a single battery for 90 min instead of 2 for 120 .... call me crazy i guess but I don't want to have to wait 3-6 months (or however long it takes) for the new battery setup/design.

Thanks 
Curtis


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Lunal_Tic said:


> Thanks for the update Dan. Just wondering, will the extra battery pack fit in the transport case with all the other parts? -LT


 
Yes, easily.


----------



## Lando

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*

After having opened my 50W HID 3 or 4 times in my experience it takes considerably more then 60 to 90 sec (more like 4 to 5 min)to open/change battery/close housing. You should realize that you will prob be changing the battery "in the field" and doing this in the dark with the unit on your lap is no easy thing to do. The bottom plate has a rubber "mat" underneath it that acts as the seal and because of the slightly concave sides of the housing it can be very fidgety to properly realign the rubber seal when closing it back up. 
I think the 50/75W switching ballast would be worth waiting for now that the beefed up battery option seems unlikely without a redesign of housing or the charger.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !*

Lando, you are correct. My mistake. i went back and corrected the time after doing more indepth research. It is less than 5 min as you have stated. Sorry for the mis-representation of the time needed to change the battery.

Curtis


----------



## Lunarmodule

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Batteries. My favorite topic. How many of what type of cells are we talking about in the 60 minute pack, for starters? Cant the additional four cells just be wired in parallel with the pack in the batt compartment and still mounted over the ballast? The charger wont care about paralleling more cells, it will just noticeably increase the charge time unless it is near its current limits now for charging the existing pack. Might play funny buggers with the "fuel gauge", but I would be more than happy to make use of 100% available space for max runtime. Could someone please elaborate on the specific technical hurdle that makes adding four more cells such an obstacle? I'm being simplistic, but if they will fit safely in the case, wiring config shouldnt be that difficult. Some hot rodder's spirit required. At first I disliked the notion of having to manually change out the ballast assembly for a different power level, but then I warmed up to the notion of user accessible and serviceable components like that. I'm very happy to have a fixed 75W power level, but the added cells were the thing to compensate for the power increase by retaining most of the 50W runtime levels. If its just THAT difficult, or can be upgraded/worked out LATER on, I'll be thrilled to take the 2x 60 min pack and just practice Indy car style pit crew battery swap procedures.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Lunarmodule said:


> Batteries. My favorite topic. How many of what type of cells are we talking about in the 60 minute pack, for starters? Cant the additional four cells just be wired in parallel with the pack in the batt compartment and still mounted over the ballast? The charger wont care about paralleling more cells, it will just noticeably increase the charge time unless it is near its current limits now for charging the existing pack. Might play funny buggers with the "fuel gauge", but I would be more than happy to make use of 100% available space for max runtime.


 
12 total cells, 4 in series, 3 groups in parallel. The batteries are 18650's

I am not a battery expert, especially not Lithium Ion. I allready tried the piggy back approach as you asked about (in parallel). I thought I made it understood in my earlier post. The problem is that the charging circuit cannot monitor the charging temperature of the cells if they are not all packed together. I am exploring this more and will not give up till I get all the answers.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

We are also looking at offering an external (tethered) battery pack. This would offer the best of both worlds. Very LONG run time without additional hand weight. With the current run times un-tethered. This would resolve the issues associated with long usage applications.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Just another "beginner's mind" idea.....for those "long jobs" where there are many barns that need burning, maybe a more viable option would be to have a "clip-on" higher capacity additional battery that is externally charged (with charging cradle), and plugs into the existing flashlight charge hole?

I suspect there are those that might be using this light for long disaster/search & rescue operations, and in those situations, it's hard to imagine even 120 minutes being enough time...in which case having a much longer option (&/or a number of externally charged batteries & cradle) would be desired. 

For most average jobs/entertainment episodes, I can't imagine needing to wave this "nuclear torch" around more than an hour before recharging. Even the SF Hellfire would not be able to stay lighted up on a tank for long periods without giving away its position & drawing fire.

_(Please ignore if these seem like stupid ideas)_


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I swear to God that I started on my last post 20 minutes before I clicked to post it to finish a phone call....and after posting, saw the new comment from Dan, basically saying the same thing. That was scary.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



LuxLuthor said:


> I swear to God that I started on my last post 20 minutes before I clicked to post it to finish a phone call....and after posting, saw the new comment from Dan, basically saying the same thing. That was scary.


 
They say "great minds think alike." If that makes no sense regarding either or both of us LOL, then you must be telepathic. Tell me what am I thinking now?


----------



## Lurveleven

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

What capacity does the cells you use have?
Will there be a new GB when you have the 50/75W ballasts ready and have done other refinements to the light? Runtime is very important to me so an external battery pack or in field swappable battery packs are very welcome. If you make it able to run from external battery packs, will it also be able to run from a 12V source (e.g. a SLA battery in a boat)?

Sigbjoern


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Lurveleven said:


> What capacity does the cells you use have?
> Will there be a new GB when you have the 50/75W ballasts ready and have done other refinements to the light? Runtime is very important to me so an external battery pack or in field swappable battery packs are very welcome. If you make it able to run from external battery packs, will it also be able to run from a 12V source (e.g. a SLA battery in a boat)? Sigbjoern


 
If you are even moderately electronics savy then it can be easily done NOW. I can coach you to do this without much effort. Even the cavers who are willing to carry in a backpack a computer battery backup sized 12V SLA sealed battery can do so now. The primary advantage of Li-Ion is their very light weight. Mr Ted Bear figured it out without me even telling him how.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> They say "great minds think alike." If that makes no sense regarding either or both of us LOL, then you must be telepathic. Tell me what am I thinking now?


 
Something about a new X-Ray capability light, and Pamela Anderson....not quite seeing the vision yet.


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

External battery pack for extra long runtime sounds great! It would be just like my laptop with an external backup power pack that I used on long trips. 
But I belive making an external battery input requires a sturdy mounting on the Barn burner itself, or perhaps an external battery pack that could be clipped to belts.


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Just a crazy idea here, but what about a huge battery pack that would replace the bottom pannel and just use long screws?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



lasercrazy said:


> Just a crazy idea here, but what about a huge battery pack that would replace the bottom pannel and just use long screws?


 
Kind of heavy to carry, otherwise doable. Still very light compared to the SLA HEAVY batteries.


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Xeray, would the corded battery pack to be created later run power through the current charger input or would modifications be required to make a seperate aux. power port on the xeray 75? Runtime is a huge issue for me as I am using this on search and rescue. I cannot change batteries mid crisis and the failure to extend the run time though more batteries internally has troubled me greatly. I based alot of my purchase on the belief in the longer run time. Did Ted Bear do complete run time on Xeray 75 or is the 60 minutes a "best guess". The ability to extend run time for the current Xeray 75 through the charge port without mods may be what many members such as myself are going to base our decision on.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



toolboy said:


> Xeray, would the corded battery pack to be created later run power through the current charger input or would modifications be required to make a seperate aux. power port on the xeray 75? Runtime is a huge issue for me as I am using this on search and rescue. I cannot change batteries mid crisis and the failure to extend the run time though more batteries internally has troubled me greatly. I based alot of my purchase on the belief in the longer run time. Did Ted Bear do complete run time on Xeray 75 or is the 60 minutes a "best guess". The ability to extend run time for the current Xeray 75 through the charge port without mods may be what many members such as myself are going to base our decision on.


 
Based on the capacity of the battery pack and the wattage requirement of the ballast (a little bellow 90 watts). We know it will be very close to 60 minutes, probably 65 minutes. definitely in the 55 to 65 range.

We have not designed this yet for a teathered expansion pack but it will be quite easy to do. I cannot answer all these questions yet but the ballast can easily be run directly from any DC supply from 12 to 32 volts. It has its own internal voltage regulation and is best operated from 14 to 32 VDC input. We know that the 35 watt gets 140-150 min, the 50 watt 90-100 min, and based on these facts and power draw of the 75 watt we are quite confident that it will be in this 55 to 65 min range.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

*UPGRADES CONFIRMED (Price not yet determined for upgrades)*

* PSM
* RalphRussell
* LuxLuther
* Mad Maxabeam
* J Oei
* cmacclel

Curtis


----------



## Luminous

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

If the probleme is to charge the 2 internal batteries at the same time, why not just integrate an automatic (preferably) switch, once the first batterie is charged, switch to the other batterie and start another charge cycle. This way the batterie charger only have to monitor the temperature of one batterie back at a time.


----------



## toolboy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Xeray, you say the tethered battery pack will be easy to do but can it be done with Xeray 75 that will be shipped to us on this GB through the charge port or will it have to be modified, new case with seperate port and internal wiring?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Luminous said:


> If the probleme is to charge the 2 internal batteries at the same time, why not just integrate an automatic (preferably) switch, once the first batterie is charged, switch to the other batterie and start another charge cycle. This way the batterie charger only have to monitor the temperature of one batterie back at a time.


 
You still have to open it up to hook up the batteries so not that much advantage there.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



toolboy said:


> Xeray, you say the tethered battery pack will be easy to do but can it be done with Xeray 75 that will be shipped to us on this GB through the charge port or will it have to be modified, new case with seperate port and internal wiring?


 
For capable mod'rs this could be very easy done with an external additional connector through the case end where our label is. All that is needed are some diodes to prevent current flow back into the Lithium Ion Charge control PCB. This external battery can then feed the ballast directly. The remaining battery life display would be non functional for the remote battery. It would only work for the internal battery. Also the power switch on the handle is also bypassed by doing this. The switch on the handle goes to the PCB that controls battery operation, charging and discharge level before shutdown. A seperate switch could be used in the feedline from the remote pack or it could be a simple water tight 2 pin disconnect acting as a switch. Those who are electronics savy this should all make sense and be very simple. If it does not make sense to you then you should do some serious studying or not mess with it.


----------



## David M

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

What if the bottom flat cover on the 75 watt BB was replaced with a pan type cover. Would that allow the contents of two battery packs to be nested into one? About how deep would the cover plate need to be panned?



Thanks,

David M


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



David M said:


> What if the bottom flat cover on the 75 watt BB was replaced with a pan type cover. Would that allow the contents of two battery packs to be nested into one? About how deep would the cover plate need to be panned?


 
The battery packs are 2 inches thick and weigh about 18 oz. each. You could fit 2 additional packs this way, 3 total.


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> The battery packs are 2 inches thick and weigh about 18 oz. each. You could fit 2 additional packs this way, 3 total.



That's what I meant in my post. You could do a 3 or 5 pack version maybe for the people who need really long runtime. Honestly I wouldn't feel like modifying a >$700 light with an extra connector to run it directly off a battery or other power source. How much extra would it be for it already installed with the 2 switches?


----------



## cmacclel

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Man I'm really getting annoyed  Do you think we can have the title edited and spelled correctly before the 15th page? It seems like I have been starring at that mis-spelled word for days  Waite a minute..........I have!


Mac


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



lasercrazy said:


> That's what I meant in my post. You could do a 3 or 5 pack version maybe for the people who need really long runtime. Honestly I wouldn't feel like modifying a >$700 light with an extra connector to run it directly off a battery or other power source. How much extra would it be for it already installed with the 2 switches?


 
Sorry, that is not high on my list of priorities. More likely much sooner would come an external "teathered" pack since it wont make the light heavier.


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> Sorry, that is not high on my list of priorities. More likely much sooner would come an external "teathered" pack since it wont make the light heavier.


 I'm more concerned that a >$700 light can't be run off a car or boat outlet in it's stock form. Every spotlight I have can do this from $20-$500 right out of the box, no modifications needed. I don't think you'd even need 2 switches if you had a 3 position rocker type switch. And how exactly is a regular person gonna install a second connector anyway? I wouldn't dare try to drill the body or anything and risk completely destroying any water proofing it has.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



lasercrazy said:


> I'm more concerned that a >$700 light can't be run off a car or boat outlet in it's stock form. Every spotlight I have can do this from $20-$500 right out of the box, no modifications needed. I don't think you'd even need 2 switches if you had a 3 position rocker type switch. And how exactly is a regular person gonna install a second connector anyway? I wouldn't dare try to drill the body or anything and risk completely destroying any water proofing it has.


 
How many HID lights do you have? How many use Lithium Ion batteries with their associated "difficult" temperament? I'm sorry that I cannot make all people Happy all of the time.


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

5 and the 1 has a lithium pack I made for it. I understand lithiums are difficult to tame and I'm not trying to be a prick. I'm just gathering up as much info as I can here. How ever this turns out I can't wait to try this light.  I know this has been answered somewhere but how many weeks/months til the revised reflector is out?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



lasercrazy said:


> I know this has been answered somewhere but how many weeks/months til the revised reflector is out?


 
We are looking at 4-6 months.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> I'm sorry that I cannot make all people Happy all of the time.



Reminds me of something I see from time to time:

"I can only please one person a day. Today is not your day, tomorrow is'nt looking good either."

:lolsign:


----------



## Luminous

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> You still have to open it up to hook up the batteries so not that much advantage there.


I am talking about something automatic like a relay which is controled in function of the batterie charge. When the main batterie is charged (i.e: Vbat 16V) then the relay switches the charger to the second batterie to charge it. The same system could be used to switch between batteries when the light is running, as the main batterie runs low the relay could switch to the second batterie (i.e when Vbat is 13V).
This could have other advantages: -The main batterie could be replaced while the light is still turned on and is running off the second batterie. This could be very interesting if this is associated with a quick change batterie system (power tool type).
Another solution may be to use a protected batterie pack for the second batterie pack.
May I ask: what is the advantage of an external plus internal batterie system versus a quick change integrated batterie system?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Luminous said:


> May I ask: what is the advantage of an external plus internal batterie system versus a quick change integrated batterie system?


 
VERY long run time say 3-5-7 hours runtime without all the weight in your hand. Once that battery dies you still have an hour to get another battery for your backpack. Caving, Search and Rescue, Military applications come to mind.

Mr. Ted Bear has now convinced me we should also offer a thin pan type expander battery pack. Maybe even a way to stack them up for multiplied run times. 
With this approach those of you wanting many hours of runtime capability, do you want "hot swapable" (light can stay on while swaping batteries as long as the internal battery is charged) These would be pan battery modules on the bottom or a teathered option or must you have both?

These thin modular pan batteries 1.5 lbs each would add 95 minutes to the 50 watt model and 60+ minutes to the 75 watt model and be less than 1 inch thick. Okay ALL you guys lets do some engineering brain storming.


----------



## Luminous

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> VERY long run time say 3-5-7 hours runtime without all the weight in your hand. Once that battery dies you still have an hour to get another battery for your backpack. Caving, Search and Rescue, Military applications come to mind.


With a quick change batterie system (change in seconds, power tools like), you can carry as many spare batteries as required to give the required run time (no extra hand weight, the spare batteries can be carried in your backpack, on your belt,...), but you do not have the disavantage of having extra wires, plugs...


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



Luminous said:


> With a quick change batterie system (change in seconds, power tools like), you can carry as many spare batteries as required to give the required run time (no extra hand weight, the spare batteries can be carried in your backpack, on your belt,...), but you do not have the disavantage of having extra wires, plugs...


 
The light will be 1.5 lbs heavier when a modular pan batteries is installed because the internal battery would still be retained and we could offer "hot swaping" this way.


----------



## Luminous

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



XeRay said:


> The light will be 1.5 lbs heavier when a modular pan batteries is installed because the internal battery would still be retained and we could offer "hot swaping" this way.


Could you not make the internal batterie "swapable" by modifyng the bottom cover? The bottom cover could have a recess that would support the batterie: the cover instead of being flat would have a -U- shape cross section.
The small second batterie could be integrated (not removable) as I understand it is not in the same location as the main batterie (with the ballast). This would still retain the hot swaping capability as the light is runing.
This may not be feasable in the very short term but may be medium term. You could develop the twin integrated batterie system first and then make a new bottom cover available as an upgrade latter.


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

I'd rather have the bottom panel as a battery than having to pull out the dead battery and put in the second one. I'm not quite sure how you'd stack them though. I'd think it would be easier to just have a bigger pack with a bigger pan, or just carry extra packs like luminous said. Could the "pan battery" be charged while on the light or would it need an external charger?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



lasercrazy said:


> I'd rather have the bottom panel as a battery than having to pull out the dead battery and put in the second one. I'm not quite sure how you'd stack them though. I'd think it would be easier to just have a bigger pack with a bigger pan, or just carry extra packs like luminous said. Could the "pan battery" be charged while on the light or would it need an external charger?


 
You would not need to pull out the internal battery, just change pans. You operate off of the internal *or* the pan not both at the same time. Probably an external charger.


----------



## LuxLuthor

The XeRay is already a fabulous and unique product, but I would think all these questions and feedback must help your long range design improvements. Even if you know that some ideas are not viable, it's great to hear everyone's suggestions about things that you would not have thought about. It reminds me of open source software projects.


----------



## cue003

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

Well since they are thin and flat, why not make some sort of tray to where they stack but they slide in and connect sort of like cards in a computer or like pcmcia slots on a laptop.

Just a thought. That way you can have a LED indicator or something on each "level" so you know which batt to replace.

Curtis


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*

hope theh light wil still be water resistance regardless whatever the mod is.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



GhostReaction said:


> hope theh light wil still be water resistance regardless whatever the mod is.


 
I have NO intention of reducing the water resistance doing any upgrades. If anything i would desire to improve it.


----------



## lasercrazy

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revelaed !*



cue003 said:


> Well since they are thin and flat, why not make some sort of tray to where they stack but they slide in and connect sort of like cards in a computer or like pcmcia slots on a laptop.
> 
> Just a thought. That way you can have a LED indicator or something on each "level" so you know which batt to replace.
> 
> Curtis


 That would be a nice Idea but it would be hard to make it even water resistent. It would be a big plus if the pan battery was capable of being charged by the light. Similar to luminous' idea, it would have an internal switch that would charge the pan battery after the stock one is charged.


----------



## rld

Cue003 please update my order on the barn burner 75 watt to include an extra bulb as well as the extra extended battery.


Thanks

rld


----------



## lasercrazy

Hmm no activity in awhile. This thread is getting kinda long, shouldn't someone start a new one?


----------



## lasercrazy

Wow this topic died fast.


----------



## cue003

We are all now waiting with great anticipation for these babies to start shipping..... at least i know I am. 

Curtis


----------



## MrWonderful1961

Uh... me too!


----------



## LuxLuthor

Trust me, you'll love them. Now also begins the long wait for us original 50W XeRayers to get the 75W upgrade ballasts.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Looking at those Barn Burner pictures on page one of this thread really do not it justice compared to the XeRay 50W. I just recently bought someone's BB, and already had the 50W. On a practical basis with throw and overall illumination, it's like comparing a 22 pistol to a 44 magnum. 

The 50W is shockingly bright....but then you turn on the BB, and it's like you are standing under the UFO light from the Close Encounters movie.


----------



## Bjost

Dan,
Thanks for getting my BB back so quickly. It will be used several times a day. It is a great light!

My only request is for some way to switch multiple battery packs for longer runtime. Each security sweep takes over an hour. I would be greatly interested in any option that would extend the runtime.

Are there any updated plans for additional battery capacity from Dan or any CPF members??


----------



## windstrings

LuxLuthor said:


> Looking at those Barn Burner pictures on page one of this thread really do not it justice compared to the XeRay 50W. I just recently bought someone's BB, and already had the 50W. On a practical basis with throw and overall illumination, it's like comparing a 22 pistol to a 44 magnum.
> 
> The 50W is shockingly bright....but then you turn on the BB, and it's like you are standing under the UFO light from the Close Encounters movie.



Oh you just really like to see me salivate!.... Don't answer that!


----------



## windstrings

Bjost said:


> Dan,
> Thanks for getting my BB back so quickly. It will be used several times a day. It is a great light!
> 
> My only request is for some way to switch multiple battery packs for longer runtime. Each security sweep takes over an hour. I would be greatly interested in any option that would extend the runtime.
> 
> Are there any updated plans for additional battery capacity from Dan or any CPF members??



I asked Dan that exact same question and the answer was very short.

"The BB is not to be ran longer than 60 minutes without a cooldown."

If you run it at 50 watts maybe, but Dan does not want to warranty run times longer than 60 min with the BB due to heat.

I imagine he's concerned that if the releases a longer runtime battery that those with the BB will use it, but I don't know that for a fact but I were him I would be.

Can you imagine the tall stories that would flow in about how people fried their ballast or whatever and Dan would be torn between good customer service verses proving it was misuse?


----------



## XeRay

windstrings said:


> I asked Dan that exact same question and the answer was very short.
> 
> "The BB is not to be ran longer than 30 minutes without a cooldown."
> 
> If you run it at 50 watts maybe, but Dan does not want to warranty run times longer than 60 min with the BB due to heat.
> 
> I imagine he's concerned that if the releases a longer runtime battery that those with the BB will use it, but I don't know that for a fact but I were him I would be.
> 
> Can you imagine the tall stories that would flow in about how people fried their ballast or whatever and Dan would be torn between good customer service verses proving it was misuse?


 
60 minutes max. continuous.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Dan is there any practical heat concerns like this with the 50W model I got in GB? As you know, it does not yet have a bottom metal plate or thermal paste setup. I think the longest I had it running was about 20 mins continuously so far.


----------



## XeRay

LuxLuthor said:


> Dan is there any practical heat concerns like this with the 50W model I got in GB? As you know, it does not yet have a bottom metal plate or thermal paste setup. I think the longest I had it running was about 20 mins continuously so far.


 
No problems for 50 watt runtimes. Don't need the aluminum bottom for the 50 watt but the new ones have it anyway.


----------



## silviorom

*I have a question: How would I adapt something like the barn burner *
*(dl50 bulb+75 watt balast )to work on H11 headlamps. pls. do not worry about the police pulling me over , is for off-road*
*Thank u !*


----------



## windstrings

You would have a hard time monitoring the runtime if mounted on your truck.... the ballast does get hot when running at 75 watts... you would need to mind your time and give them a breather.


----------



## Patriot

silviorom said:


> *I have a question: How would I adapt something like the barn burner *
> *(dl50 bulb+75 watt balast )to work on H11 headlamps. pls. do not worry about the police pulling me over , is for off-road*
> *Thank u !*






There is no way. You're asking about two different types of lighting. The DL50 is *HID* technology, the H11, iirc is a 50 or 55W *incandescent* and a tiny fraction of the light output of the DL50. I guess I'm just wondering why you'd want to even do something that since H11 light assemblies are a fraction of the cost of HID lights. I can't help but to think I'm missing something here...:thinking:


----------



## DM51

Continued


----------

